# The Galaxy S thread!



## kalpik (Jul 6, 2010)

After months of whining, on Sunday (4th July), I finally bought the Galaxy S for 28k 

The phone is awesome! So thin and light! The screen is to die for! As there are already sooo many reviews out there, I won't be doing one.. But if anyone has any questions regarding the phone, feel free to ask here


----------



## desiibond (Jul 6, 2010)

hey. thanks for starting this. 

are you able to connect Galaxy S in mass storage mode to windows 7 or linux pcs?


----------



## kalpik (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes. Mass storage mode is absolutely fine! People are saying they arn't able to connect in Kies mode.. Some say you have to enable USB debugging for it to work. Anyway, I haven't tried that as I don't need Kies


----------



## amitabhishek (Jul 6, 2010)

Dude at least post some screen shots! I am dying to have a look at it.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 6, 2010)

and please do post your views too kalpik...I am sure you will post something different than other reviews


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Jul 6, 2010)

does your set freeze ??


----------



## desiibond (Jul 6, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Yes. Mass storage mode is absolutely fine! People are saying they arn't able to connect in Kies mode.. Some say you have to enable USB debugging for it to work. Anyway, I haven't tried that as I don't need Kies



yesterday went with a friend to get this phone. 

first the display is legen... wait for it ...dary!



here is the problem that we have. 

connected the phone to ubuntu PC. and its not recognized and the storage is not seen on ubuntu.

connected the phone to win7 and it says drivers failed and the fail doesn't come up in 'mass storage' mode. When I open notification bar and click on 'usb connection', nothing happens. I don't get the menu i get in Legend (storage, sync, chargeonly etc). 

any pointers?


----------



## kalpik (Jul 6, 2010)

desiibond said:


> yesterday went with a friend to get this phone.
> 
> first the display is legen... wait for it ...dary!
> 
> ...


Go to settings -> about phone -> USB settings. Select Mass Storage there. Then once you connect phone, go to notification bar and select USB then click mount 

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------




amitabhishek said:


> Dude at least post some screen shots! I am dying to have a look at it.


I'm lazy.. Google for the pics of the phone 

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------




lucifer_is_back said:


> does your set freeze ??


Minor lag is there, yes. But it's a firmware glitch and you can fix it by rooting. Also, Samsung is working on a firmware update to fix this. There are unofficial firmware available which resolve this issue.

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------

All in all, the only 2 minus points of this set are:

1. Minor lag: This is fixable and will be fixed.
2. Not a very good cam for still pics. But then, I come from N82, so I wasn't really expecting a better cam  Video recording is again awesome!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 6, 2010)

Finally ! Thank God! Now there shall be peace for some over phones in the IRC Channel  .

That said wth I demand Screenshots as well! Post your phone apps screenshot and let us take a peak of your phone not some site's review or whatever.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey, where from u bought it?

Any special shop?
28K is cheap... discounts?

Its listed only in www.univercell.in and priced @30K....


----------



## kalpik (Jul 6, 2010)

I bought it from "Range Tele Services", K-17, Lajpat Nagar 2. No discounts.. This was the price quoted to me upfront!


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 6, 2010)

Hmmmm.......

Here at Mumbai, I went to few shops last week, they told not yet launched.

28K+12.5% tax= 31500/-


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Jul 6, 2010)

> Minor lag is there, yes. But it's a firmware glitch and you can fix it by rooting. Also, Samsung is working on a firmware update to fix this. There are unofficial firmware available which resolve this issue.


mine one just hangs 
had same problem with my older jet


----------



## hahahari (Jul 9, 2010)

Does it feel/look cheap??? like a iphone copy cat?? or is it just the pics?


----------



## kalpik (Jul 9, 2010)

The phone does not feel cheap AT ALL! Feels *very* solid in hand!

In another news, I just dropped my Galaxy S from chest height! Picked up the phone upside down, and it just slid out and BAM on the floor! I was literally in tears, but then I saw nothing happened to the phone! NOTHING! Not even a scratch *anywhere*! Heh.. Se here we have the very own drop test of the Galaxy S


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2010)

kalpik said:


> The phone does not feel cheap AT ALL! Feels *very* solid in hand!
> 
> In another news, I just dropped my Galaxy S from chest height! Picked up the phone upside down, and it just slid out and BAM on the floor! I was literally in tears, but then I saw nothing happened to the phone! NOTHING! Not even a scratch *anywhere*! Heh.. Se here we have the very own drop test of the Galaxy S



a small request. Can you drop it one more time and this time record a video and post here


----------



## hahahari (Jul 9, 2010)

alright, wat about its iphone-wannabe look???


----------



## amitabhishek (Jul 9, 2010)

hahahari said:


> alright, wat about its iphone-wannabe look???



Use Google Images and check it yourself


----------



## kalpik (Jul 10, 2010)

desiibond said:


> a small request. Can you drop it one more time and this time record a video and post here


LOL! Sure..  You first with your legend 

---------- Post added at 09:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 AM ----------




FilledVoid said:


> Finally ! Thank God! Now there shall be peace for some over phones in the IRC Channel  .
> 
> That said wth I demand Screenshots as well! Post your phone apps screenshot and let us take a peak of your phone not some site's review or whatever.


Home Screen (LauncherPro): 
*img37.imageshack.us/img37/1102/snapshotds.png

Apps:
*img4.imageshack.us/img4/3630/snapshotbt.png

Contacts:
*img806.imageshack.us/img806/578/snapshot.png

Recent Activities of Contact (integrated):
*img713.imageshack.us/img713/1459/snapshotj.png


----------



## Garbage (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice phone (and screenshots)


----------



## amitabhishek (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice. Looks droolworty . What is that Twitter client? Native Samsung app.?


----------



## hahahari (Jul 10, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> Use Google Images and check it yourself



 ofc I know that... wat I am asking if people who it actually mistook it for one or not ???


----------



## kalpik (Jul 10, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> Nice. Looks droolworty . What is that Twitter client? Native Samsung app.?


That's not the twitter client! Its's the Contacts app of the phone! It integrates tweets, facebook statuses, facebook photo albums etc 

When someone calls me, it also displays their latest status either twitter or facebook


----------



## hahahari (Jul 10, 2010)

@*kalpik*, pls look at my que and let me know


----------



## kalpik (Jul 10, 2010)

^^ To me, it doesn't look like the iPhone.. To the avg tom dic and harry, every black touchscreen phone looks like an iPhone


----------



## hahahari (Jul 10, 2010)

LOL ... Also how is the battery life ... and pls do mention ur usage pattern.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 11, 2010)

The battery lasts 2 days with moderate use.. That means some calls, browsing, playing games, music etc..

Oh, and BTW, i WON a new Galaxy S yesterday at the Samsung blogger's meet  So I have 2 phones now! Planning to sell off the new one.. Its a sealed pack.. Lemme know if anyone is interested.


----------



## Nithu (Jul 11, 2010)

^^ whats the price?


----------



## hahahari (Jul 11, 2010)

I PMed you Kalpik


----------



## kalpik (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm thinking 27k?

---------- Post added at 09:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 AM ----------

Also, I would prefer a Delhi buyer so that we can meet and do the exchange.. Don't want to get into courier and stuff..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 11, 2010)

^^Why dont you just go into a phone shop and sell it to them. They shall be willing to take it at dealers price given the box is sealed.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 11, 2010)

^^ Hmm.. Ill try that


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Jul 11, 2010)

kalpik said:


> The battery lasts 2 days with moderate use.. That means some calls, browsing, playing games, music etc..
> 
> Oh, and BTW, i WON a new Galaxy S yesterday at the Samsung blogger's meet  So I have 2 phones now! Planning to sell off the new one.. Its a sealed pack.. Lemme know if anyone is interested.


how much ??


----------



## aby geek (Jul 11, 2010)

yeah man how much. and can we win one too?


----------



## kalpik (Jul 11, 2010)

27k (mind you the phone is sealed), and no, there was only one set to be won!


----------



## hahahari (Jul 14, 2010)

I got GS for 29K yesterday!


----------



## hahahari (Jul 14, 2010)

*Samsung Galaxy S <-Underclocked?*

Hi guys,

I got my samsung galaxy s yesterday night. I installed the app system manager free to check the hardware specs.

This is what I am seeing.

Memory:
Total 326MB

Processor:

ARM V 7 Processor rev 2 (v71) 1000mhz (once saw 800 mhz) 

The momory is supposed to be 512!!!! wats wrong with this??

Also how do i close the apps??

PS: I will post a detailed review asap.


-Hari


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Samsung Galaxy S <-Underclocked?*

Oh yeah...also post the price


----------



## hahahari (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Samsung Galaxy S <-Underclocked?*

Got it for 29k at univercell, annanagar, chennai


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2010)

desiibond said:


> a small request. Can you drop it one more time and this time record a video and post here



hehe u r making his phone a guinea pig.....

@Kalpik: does it have multitouch & search option ???


----------



## kalpik (Jul 14, 2010)

^^ Yes.. It has 5 point multitouch. And yes, google search is in-built.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Samsung Galaxy S <-Underclocked?*



hahahari said:


> Memory:
> Total 326MB


That's the usable memory. The rest is reserved for the OS.


hahahari said:


> Processor:
> 
> ARM V 7 Processor rev 2 (v71) 1000mhz (once saw 800 mhz)


Yes. The processor can scale from 100 MHz to 1000 MHz.. That's to conserve power when idle. Perfectly normal 


hahahari said:


> Also how do i close the apps??


Use the back button always to exit apps, and not the home button. Rest, you don't need to close apps, Android handles that automagically. If you root (i'm not suggesting that you do) you can use something like AutoKiller to tweak the autokill behavior of Android. DO NOT use any task managers, as they do more harm than good!


hahahari said:


> PS: I will post a detailed review asap.


Please do! Waiting 

BTW, its better to keep such discussion in the Galaxy S thread. I am merging your thread there.

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------

Ok, the folks at modaco have been working on a lag fix for the phone. This guy here: UPDATED : Real fix for the "stalling/lagging" problem - Android @ MoDaCo has done an awesome job!

Now Galaxy S with 2.1 is faster than Nexus One with 2.2!

*a.imageshack.us/img28/4573/screenshotvcx.png


----------



## hahahari (Jul 14, 2010)

ow ...thnx m8 ... i cannot imagine how fast GS will be with froyo!

---------- Post added at 10:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 AM ----------

Btw how i disable the phone from using the edge/3g network ... i havent activated my plans yet so is becomes a lil expensive right now since it automatically uses the edge network.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 14, 2010)

^^ Download HiAPN from market, then under settings -> method choose Fake APN.. Then add the on/off widget to the homescreen.. Other apps like APNDroid do not work well.. APNDroid cannot switch on the APN.. You have to restart to use GPRS again..


----------



## hahahari (Jul 14, 2010)

aweosme! ... btw mind posting the list of aps u use???


----------



## amitabhishek (Jul 14, 2010)

kalpik said:


> APNDroid cannot switch on the APN.. You have to restart to use GPRS again..



Of course it can; I do it every single day. But will try HiAPN too.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 14, 2010)

hahahari said:


> aweosme! ... btw mind posting the list of aps u use???


kalpik's Apps on the phone

---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------




amitabhishek said:


> Of course it can; I do it every single day. But will try HiAPN too.


Probably your phone doesn't have this issue: Issue 33 - apndroid - doesn't switch back on properly on Nexus One - Project Hosting on Google Code

Galaxy S with APNDroid has the same issue.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 14, 2010)

hahahari said:


> aweosme! ... btw mind posting the list of aps u use???



check these:

Alarm Clock Plus V2 (with the math setting on, this alarm asks simple math questions like 42+36 = ? . alarm can be stopped only when you answer the question right. perfect way to wake you up.)

Android Community : browse android community forum

RockPlayer: all format video player

FeedSquares : RSS

FourSquare : find nearby locations and update your current location

Handcent SMS: works better than other SMS clients

Linpack : benchmarking

Yahoo Mail, Messenger : official apps

Meebo IM: support all major IMs

MyBackup: backup and restore phone data (SMS, apps, contacts etc)

NetCounter: Monitor internet usage

OpenSudoku

Robo Defense : interesting game

Skyfire : superb web browser with multitouch support

Swift : twitter app

Task Manager : kill unwanted tasks

Wordpress

XDA community app

TextPlus : text editor


----------



## hahahari (Jul 14, 2010)

Thnx desi, btw how I usually download moview in the normal 700 mb or 1.4 gbformat. How do U view that in GS??? wat converter works best?

---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 AM ----------

also pls tell me how to get the battery through power cycles so it lasts longer ...


----------



## kalpik (Jul 14, 2010)

hahahari said:


> Thnx desi, btw *how I usually download moview in the normal 700 mb or 1.4 gbformat. How do U view that in GS???* wat converter works best?


You don't need to do anything.. Just drop it in, and it will work 



hahahari said:


> also pls tell me how to get the battery through power cycles so it lasts longer ...


Just use it normally, and for the first few cycles, charge full and then let it drain to minimum, then charge to full again..


----------



## desiibond (Jul 14, 2010)

hahahari said:


> Thnx desi, btw how I usually download moview in the normal 700 mb or 1.4 gbformat. How do U view that in GS??? wat converter works best?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 AM ----------
> 
> also pls tell me how to get the battery through power cycles so it lasts longer ...



turn off haptic feedback. it's not necessary.
use the power control widget. turn on/off wifi/gps/sync/backlight as per your needs
drain the battery completely once in a month.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jul 14, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Galaxy S with APNDroid has the same issue.



Sorry! My bad; guess you are right. I've faced this problem whenever I was on any Eclair ROM. You won't face issues as long as you are toggling GPRS on/off; the issue arises when you switch off GPRS to access wifi. Once you access wifi; you wont be able to turn on mobile data connection again unless you restart. Its not apndrid problem; I reckon HIAPN will also have same issues.

1.6 & 2.2 don't have this issue. It was 2.1 issue which was never addressed by Google.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 14, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> Sorry! My bad; guess you are right. I've faced this problem whenever I was on any Eclair ROM. You won't face issues as long as you are toggling GPRS on/off; the issue arises when you switch off GPRS to access wifi. Once you access wifi; you wont be able to turn on mobile data connection again unless you restart. Its not apndrid problem; *I reckon HIAPN will also have same issues.*
> 
> 1.6 & 2.2 don't have this issue. It was 2.1 issue which was never addressed by Google.


No it doesn't! That's cause APNDroid renames existing APNs to disable them, but HIAPN does not do that! It creates a fake APN and switches to and fro to enable and disable GPRS.. Its working fine for me so far, and its the ONLY thing that has worked for me!


----------



## hahahari (Jul 14, 2010)

it worded for me too ... thnx so much!


----------



## dtrockii (Jul 15, 2010)

Is there a way to find out the number of MBs that I have downloaded so far in my Galaxy S. I am using vodafone Mobile connect and in my plan the free usage is 500 MB. want to keep track.. 
Please help.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 15, 2010)

dtrockii said:


> Is there a way to find out the number of MBs that I have downloaded so far in my Galaxy S. I am using vodafone Mobile connect and in my plan the free usage is 500 MB. want to keep track..
> Please help.



Netcounter.

---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------




kalpik said:


> No it doesn't! That's cause APNDroid renames existing APNs to disable them, but HIAPN does not do that! It creates a fake APN and switches to and fro to enable and disable GPRS.. Its working fine for me so far, and its the ONLY thing that has worked for me!



btw, sold off the second GS?


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 15, 2010)

desiibond said:


> btw, sold off the second GS?



The price quoted by him is too high...at univercell[dot]in it is available for INR 27596...i think he should give little more discount...say at 22K this will be a real deal.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 15, 2010)

desiibond said:


> Netcounter.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Not sold yet.. Not trying tbh  But if I have to sell it for less than 25k, I might as well keep it and give it to my dad/sis..


----------



## aby geek (Jul 15, 2010)

@ kalpik  make me ur brother and give me the phone 

btw is it possible that if i have an unfinished book and i dont want to carry it while flying so can i somehow transfer my paper novel to the reader in gs.

can it make book out of scanned pages or does it support pdf.

please sugest best scan settings that look good  on the e book reader.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 15, 2010)

Woohoo!

See what a bit of modding can get ya! The phone is still running on Android 2.1 only 

*img688.imageshack.us/img688/8607/snapshoti.png


----------



## vulpine (Jul 19, 2010)

Guys, I m in love with this phone more n more I learn about it.....
According to me, Only grouse is that its updates. We have to be at samsung's mercy to run our phone on latest android.Else,The best phone available in India(or world) right now.

And I have a question
I feel its a bit big(I 've not hold one yet). Is it handy to use? Or it feels bulky or large when navigating.?( especially when reaching for status bar etc...)


----------



## kalpik (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, one handed operations are difficult, unless you have giant hands


----------



## vulpine (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh!! Sheesh!! Still I would like to try it in flesh. Who knows this might may well be my next phone. 
I m saving for an ipod touch. Now Im thinking for the price of itouch+exchanging spica, I can afford this one. 
A single device is better than two you see..


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 19, 2010)

Will buy this within this weekend or next. Dad has granted me loan


----------



## kalpik (Jul 19, 2010)

Awesome! Can't wait for more people to join the SGS family


----------



## desiibond (Jul 19, 2010)

vulpine said:


> Oh!! Sheesh!! Still I would like to try it in flesh. Who knows this might may well be my next phone.
> I m saving for an ipod touch. Now Im thinking for the price of itouch+exchanging spica, I can afford this one.
> A single device is better than two you see..



WARNING: Do NOT sell your ipod touch! It is something that you will truly miss (unless you already shoved it up the cupboard) . If you want to get SGS, save some money, sell off Spica and then get SGS.


----------



## ladoo1985 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Guys, I came across this article bout the Galaxy S....just pasting some lines from that article. A little offbeat of this topic i guess.....
*
"I would ideally want to  call it (Galaxy S)  value for money but the launch of the Samsung Wave actually put a  big doubt in my mind. If you compare spec-by-spec, there aren't many  differences between the Wave and the Galaxy S. The Galaxy S does better  than its younger brother with a thinner design, almost an inch bigger  screen (although of the same Super AMOLED type and bearing the same  resolution), and the Android OS, which is Open Source, so there's no  cost to be paid to Google.

So if internally these two are so  similar, why does the Wave sell for Rs. 18,000, while the Galaxy S for  Rs. 10,000 more? Perhaps, this is because it can trump many phones that  cost Rs. 30,000 and above, so it deserves to be sold at that price. So,  are we paying more money just for that touch of class and exclusivity  when it could have been sold for a little cheaper?"*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 19, 2010)

I have one of those shiny things too, not that anyone cares.


----------



## vulpine (Jul 19, 2010)

desiibond said:


> WARNING: Do NOT sell your ipod touch! It is something that you will truly miss (unless you already shoved it up the cupboard) . If you want to get SGS, save some money, sell off Spica and then get SGS.




I don't have an ipod touch. I'm planning to buy one that too may be Next gen (expecting that high res screen of iphone4)


----------



## cynick (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok a quick response to some of the things being discussed:

1. I dont see why you would need an ipod touch separately...definitely not for movies, the SGS screen just laughs at the ipod screen...not for music, the ipod touch doesnt have all that great a sound anyway (similarly the SGS is average in sound quality too, nothing too great)...maybe for the games, there is a lot more variety of games available for the ipod....I have an ipod touch which i had from earlier, and though I am still fond of playing the occasional old favourite game on it when i get really bored, i havent taken out the ipod touch since buying the SGS

2. about the comparison with wava, i have used an office colleague's wave, and no offence to wave owners, but im glad i plonked down the extra 10k...the wave just does NOT have the same feel as the galaxy, looks-wise or software-wise


----------



## hahahari (Jul 20, 2010)

And yes since i work on my phone a lot, there is no question, i need apps and wave doesnt have a good number of those. SO yep the extra 10k is worth it!


----------



## vulpine (Jul 20, 2010)

cynick said:


> 1. I dont see why you would need an ipod touch separately...definitely not for movies, the SGS screen just laughs at the ipod screen...not for music, the ipod touch doesnt have all that great a sound anyway (similarly the SGS is average in sound quality too, nothing too great)...maybe for the games, there is a lot more variety of games available for the ipod....I have an ipod touch which i had from earlier, and though I am still fond of playing the occasional old favourite game on it when i get really bored, i havent taken out the ipod touch since buying the SGS



Ipod touch is for gaming,music and app store. 
I'm surprised that I'm hearing this from a ipod user. Ipod touch doesn't have great sound quality?  Ipods are best in business and they have the finest music quality. many technical tests also proved it. What you need to get is a good pair of earphones.

SGS is poor too ? GSMArena in their tests proved that it has finest music quality and on par with ipods.


----------



## vulpine (Jul 21, 2010)

@kalpik

What's the internal memory available to install apps?

Are both 16 and 8 GB models available here? If yes, What's the price difference?


----------



## kalpik (Jul 21, 2010)

Only 16GB is available. Out of it 2GB is reserved for installing apps.


----------



## noob (Jul 21, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Only 16GB is available. Out of it 2GB is reserved for installing apps.



me too got SGS  and i think you are the one from ANdroidForums 

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------




gagan007 said:


> The price quoted by him is too high...at univercell[dot]in it is available for INR 27596...i think he should give little more discount...say at 22K this will be a real deal.



are you from IBF  ? BTW i got SGS


----------



## kalpik (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes, I am the same person from Androidfoums  Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## cynick (Jul 21, 2010)

I use pretty good earphones (ultimate ears triple fi Vi) and the difference in sound quuality between a ipod touch and a player like cowon s9 is very easy to make out. Sorry but the ipod touch just isnt THAT great





vulpine said:


> Ipod touch is for gaming,music and app store.
> I'm surprised that I'm hearing this from a ipod user. Ipod touch doesn't have great sound quality?  Ipods are best icn business and they have the finest music quality. many technical tests also proved it. What you need to get is a good pair of earphones.
> 
> SGS is poor too ? GSMArena in their tests proved that it has finest music quality and on par with ipods.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 22, 2010)

^^ Also, SGS sound quality is *much* better than any iPod!


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 22, 2010)

I've a question...

To get android apps do I have download them from android marketplace from my mobile or can I download them in PC first and then transfer them to mobiles. It may sound stupid, but I've never handled an android phone, let alone installing android apps...


----------



## kalpik (Jul 22, 2010)

^^ You have to download via the Market on your phone itself. You can do it over wifi too! Some (very few) apps are also available on the developer's site. You can download those on your PC, and then install on your phone.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 22, 2010)

:sigh: that means I've to take GPRS connection in my mob, and I hate GPRS is so much. 3G is still not available in Vodafone....

What do u guys say on the speed of GPRS...how slow r the things? 
Till now the sites I'm planning to open, Gmail, Orkut, Youtube, icicidirect, TDF...


----------



## kalpik (Jul 22, 2010)

^^ You can download apps over wifi too!

GPRS works fine for browsing sites.. Even for downloading apps as there are rarely larger than a few hundred KB.. As long as you don't want to download 10s of MBs or run torrents, i think GPRS is fine!


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 25, 2010)

Guys, a quick update.
Today I bought Galaxy S @28300/-

Will be coming back for modding it and for other helps......
But, its huge.............HUGE


----------



## kalpik (Jul 25, 2010)

^^ Congrats!


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey, have clicked some unboxing photos...

If anyone interested, I can post...


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 26, 2010)

Guys help needed.

I'm having trouble with Kies getting installed in my PC. My PC is running XP SP3. Kies is throwing lotsa errors while installing.

I'm installing this version: Kies_1.5.1.10071_32

Do I need other/old version?


----------



## kalpik (Jul 26, 2010)

Why do you need KIES?

A request from my side. Someone who is on the stock unrooted firmware, can you please upload a nandroid backup? It will help me getting back to the stock firmware if I need to give the phone for warranty..


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 26, 2010)

If not Kies? How do I manage my contacts (backup/restore), SMSes etc....

Any other s/w?


----------



## kalpik (Jul 26, 2010)

Sync your contacts to google!

Rhitwik, can you do the nandroid backup of your phone? You're on stock unrooted firmware right?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 26, 2010)

@Kalpik, Syncing to googls will take time as I've not yet activated GPRS.

I need to import my contacts from my Sony Ericson phone to Galaxy. I've already exported the contacts in CSV format...

About Nandroid backup........I can do that...just tell me how to do it


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Hey, have clicked some unboxing photos...
> 
> If anyone interested, I can post...



oh yeah...i wanna c dat...


----------



## kalpik (Jul 26, 2010)

You don't have wifi? If not, that's seriously recommended 

KIES is buggy, works for some, doesn't work for others.

Regarding nandroid, I would need you to reset your phone to factory defaults. Let me know if you're ready for that. The backup process itself is very safe and un-invasive. So you don't need to worry about anything


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 26, 2010)

Its already in factory default. I've just changed ringtone, and wallpaper 

And wifi...ummm no I don't have.

So, no alternate for Kies?


----------



## kalpik (Jul 26, 2010)

Try the latest version of KIES here: Samsung Kies -

---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------

As for nandroid backup, follow these steps:

1. Download clockwordmod recovery from here: *koush.tandtgaming.com/recoveries/recovery-clockwork-2.5.0.4-galaxys.zip
2. Rename it to "update.zip" and put it on your internal SD card.. Don't put it inside any folder.
3. Open the battery cover, then go to settings -> privacy -> factory reset. Reset your phone.
4. The phone will reboot, wipe all caches and then it will reboot again. After it wipes cache and reboots again, don't let the phone boot up, remove battery.
5. Put the battery back in, then boot into recovery mode by pressing Volume UP + Home + Power button simultaneously.
6. When in recovery, use volume keys to navigate to "Apply update.zip". Press home button. Your phone will now boot into clockworkmod recovery.
7. Use the volume keys to navigate to nandroid. Use the back soft button to select. Then chose backup, and backup your ROM.
8. It will take a few minutes to backup, then phone will reboot.
9. You will now be able to see a clockworkmod folder in your internal sdcard. Please zip this folder and upload it somewhere.
10. I will be eternally grateful if you do this for me 

If you have any questions, feel free to ask! This is totally safe and it will help you too once you decide to mod your phone


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 26, 2010)

@Kalpik, I've downloaded the version yesterday.

About backup...I'm leaving for office within half an hour...will do that when I come back in the evening. I think in between u won't fcuk ur mobile so bad


----------



## kalpik (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks! Naa.. My phone isn't screwed! I just need the default firmware to back in case i ever need to give the phone in for warranty


----------



## kalpik (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok, got the stock nandroid backup from Sunny1211993

Thanks mate!


----------



## hahahari (Jul 26, 2010)

I activated reliance gsm unlimited gprs. Do you know wat settings i should be using?


----------



## kalpik (Jul 26, 2010)

Google is your friend!


----------



## hahahari (Jul 26, 2010)

Also to check balance in reliance, it is *367#. but when i press that the screen pops Up saying something about usce or something. I can't get the balance. Pls help for that too.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 26, 2010)

Found a solution for Kies...

It got installed in Vista but not in XP SP3...

Then, do I need to install Vista only for Kies?


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 27, 2010)

hehehe, why dnt you start using Win7, I am sure you too hate vista as much as everyone else


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 27, 2010)

Hmmm...
Win7....

Skeptical about gaming on Win7

---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 PM ----------

This phone is gr8...
transferring of files was very easy and very fast...


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 27, 2010)

no no duuuude...games work fine on Win7, in a way they appear much better in Win7. I am not a hard core gamer just a casual one...but I have tried NFS Shift, Rise of Nations, Commander and Conquer plus few others on Win7 with my NVidia 8600GT (which is a below average card)...and they all perform wonderfully....it is just that a couple of capacitors on the card have swollen a bit


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2010)

Games works a lot better in Win 7, the best since XP. Ditch that sh!te dude, know as VISTA.

---------- Post added at 01:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------

btw congrats for new purchase


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 27, 2010)

ichi said:


> btw congrats for new purchase


Thanks!

@others. Well I'm missing something in Galaxy S which was in my w810i 

Profile management.

Like, I used to have 3 profiles in my previous mobile
Office: Ringtone at medium level but not silent+vibration
Outdoor: Silent+Vibration
Home: Ringtone @ full volume, no vibration

In Galaxy S: there are two option, silent or Vibration.  Can I create other custom profiles? If yes, I'll require to have shortcuts for them too...

Experts help me...


----------



## kalpik (Jul 27, 2010)

Quick Profiles - Android app on AppBrain


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 27, 2010)

@Kalpik...
Thanks mate, will try out when I'm in home...

So this profile management is not given by Samsung by default...


----------



## kalpik (Jul 28, 2010)

Official Froyo firmware leaked for Galaxy S Froyo leaked for the Samsung Galaxy S | Android Central *www.androidforums.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## kalpik (Jul 28, 2010)

Hmm.. Well, this must be really embarrassing for certain people!


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 30, 2010)

This mobile acts very slow sometimes...seriously

Even to open contacts it takes 3-4 seconds, similar for dialpad.

And Samsung bundled a worst quality headphone with it. It cracks in full volume.
Thinking about ep630. Any other good headset within that budget?


----------



## kalpik (Jul 30, 2010)

For lags, yes there are lags on the stock firmware. For earphone, EP-630 is good, you can also look at Soundmagic PL-30.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 4, 2010)

This phone is damn slow...
Takes ages to open some windows. If I want to press the contacts button it takes 30-40 sec to open the window only then browsing in it takes very long time...

Really scared to do anything else in this mobile.... (&)&%$*@#$%^

I'm really frustrated....

---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------

@kalpik, found few solutions... need help here to undestand them.

First: xda says about a leaked firmware for GalaxyS (I9000XXJP3)
[FW] I9000XXJP3 Froyo Firmware Released! - xda-developers

Then on installing update, the next thread says "You need to have *I9000XXJP2 flashed* before apply my update." What does this mean? 

[ROM FroYo XXJP2] SamSet 2.0 |ROOTED| |THEMED| |FULLY OPTIMIZED| [28/07/10] - xda-developers
What exactly will the update.zip do as mentioned in the thread?

And how to install (what do u call this procedure? Install or root or flash) this firmware?

Here is a thread for rooting Galaxy S..
[REF] Howto root your SGS I9000 the easy way (keep all your data) (all firmwares) - xda-developers

but it doesn't say (or does it) what actually it does? the update.zip as mentioned in this thread....

please help me understand all these......


----------



## kalpik (Aug 4, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> This phone is damn slow...
> Takes ages to open some windows. If I want to press the contacts button it takes 30-40 sec to open the window only then browsing in it takes very long time...
> 
> Really scared to do anything else in this mobile.... (&)&%$*@#$%^
> ...


Dude.. RELAX! You're getting confused!

If you wanna flash firmware, flash JG8 ( [FW] I9000JPJG8 (AFRICA) Firmware Released! - xda-developers )

This is the best 2.1 firmware so far!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh yea...I'm sure confused...

But answer my questions...

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------

Closed the weather update screen on second homepage...as adviced by numerous people on net

the device seems relatively fast now...

another thing...multitasking???

my music player closed as soon as I opened the gallery or messages...why?


----------



## kalpik (Aug 4, 2010)

Read this: [REF] BIG FAQ Thread! {Flash/Root HOWTO} {ADB&Tutorials} {T&T} [READ BEFORE POSTING!] - xda-developers


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 6, 2010)

guys what is the best gprs plan (from speed point of view) :
1. Docomo
2. Airtel


3. Vodafone (already have)
4. any other
 I wana buy a new sim just for accessing internet on my nokia n79.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 7, 2010)

Vodafone has the best GPRS network, but its really expensive!

On another note, this is a nice read: Samsung I9000 Galaxy S vs. Apple iPhone 4: Collision course - GSMArena.com


----------



## Champ (Aug 7, 2010)

Bought SGS Yesterday @ 28 K from Samsung Experience zone South Ex.

Was a bit anxious as many user have reported one or other issue with device

Initial Expression 
Build Quality - Top Notch(far better then my old N81) Although plastic, but gives a firm feeling in hand 

Performance - Phone works like a breeze, It easily handled anything I threw at it.

Graphics - A Super AMOLED screen with a dedicated GPU is a great combo.

Interface - Personally didn't like TW that much, Replaced with LauncherPro, few touches here and there, and I really like the UI now.

WiFi - Although it will not be justified to compare my Lappy with it, but WiFi reception is  not as strong as my lappy. with my lappy I can get acceptable signals placed one floor above. With SGS cant, but 2-3 rooms away is Just fine.

GPS - Takes Some time to lock satellites while indoors, but out side works like a charm.
It was serious fun driving with Voice navigation (Thanks BRUT). But whole experiment costed 25 Rs, have not activated data plans yet.    

About Kies - Many User have reported problems with s/w, but I have not faced any, connected very well with my lappy, Win 7(32 bit).


TV Out Function - Does the Job, Quality is just acceptable as we are using lowest std (RCA) to transfer content HDMI would have been boon. Although it was real fun to play Asphalt5 on big screen. amazing...

Here I would like to say something not about SGS or Desire or Nexus one but Android as a whole
I agree that Google is doing a remarkable job, but still there are few gaps in the OS, some really annoying.
Some are due to ignorance on the google's part and some coz of loose control over app.
 market

I love to listen to local Radio Stations while driving my bike. During Ads I pushed accept call button on Headphone and expected radio to jump next station(Like Symbian, even Nokia 1650) but nothing happened, pushed again, same reasult, Pused longer and it started my Music player. I was like..... nevermind.

Again Radio Bug, I was happily listening radio and driving, a call came, I replied can ended, I expected radio to resume, but Guss what it didnt. again I was like ..... Nevermind

There is a app called Advanced Lock. It is supposed to replace our lock screen with slide to open (kind of iPhone) screen. The developer simply coded a logic that if display goes blank lock the screen. but he forgot to think that it may occur due to some other reasons like proximity sensor during call.
I simply dared to call to a IVRS with this app installed. every time I had to unlock screen to be able to dial a number.

Beside these small niggles I am really loving my phone.

I am very hopeful that with time Android will get better and better and we all will also feel proud that we also played a part in it.......


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 7, 2010)

^Congrats on ur new buy..........its a gr8 phone and b4 u revisit this thread crying it lags like hell, here are some tips for u,

Close all those extra home screens, haptic feedback etc 
If the phone starts lagging too much, just switch off and switch on again.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 8, 2010)

@thechamp: Nice first hand review/thoughts  Congrats on your new phone!

One advice tho, please stop using your phone while you drive, esp. bikes!


----------



## kalpik (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Yeah! The phone could slip! 

Congrats on your purchase!

---------- Post added at 10:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------

Ok, it seems there's a new firmware out for India officially!  Samsung Galaxy S - Indian thread - Page 15 - Android Forums


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 8, 2010)

^^^Hey wow..........................!!!!!!!!!!
gr8 news
Connecting my SGS right away


Will it flash everything on my phone???


----------



## kalpik (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Should keep everything intact! Still, take a backup of the important stuff!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 8, 2010)

Dude the upgrade is JG4...isn't it the one we were talking about???

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## kalpik (Aug 8, 2010)

Yep.. Its JG4.. You upgraded? I'm on JG8, so I think ill pass for now


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 8, 2010)

Some issue while upgrading...
A message box came RAPI.DLL not found for BinaryLoader...
Now restoring old firmware... 

What is that error?


----------



## kalpik (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Make sure you have the latest KIES. Else uninstall, and re-install.


----------



## Champ (Aug 8, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> ^Congrats on ur new buy..........its a gr8 phone and b4 u revisit this thread crying it lags like hell, here are some tips for u,
> 
> Close all those extra home screens, haptic feedback etc
> If the phone starts lagging too much, just switch off and switch on again.



Thanks rhitwick 




infra_red_dude said:


> @thechamp: Nice first hand review/thoughts  Congrats on your new phone!
> 
> One advice tho, please stop using your phone while you drive, esp. bikes!



I have been doing the same since I was 18, it  becomes very boring while commuting to office in crawling traffic of Delhi.

Although I take proper precautions like keeping volume to low, replacing earplug caps  with one size smaller etc
Thanks for your concern I really appreciate it. 



kalpik said:


> ^^ Yeah! The phone could slip!
> 
> Congrats on your purchase!


 
To prevent situations like this Samsung Gifted a leather pouch specially to Indian users 

---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------

Upgraded to JG4 in the afternoon via Kies, took ages to download, but finally...

To my utter surprise all contacts, msgs, Apps and settings were lost 

Was not prepared even a bit for this, So spent whole afternoon in restoring phone to earlier stage

As far as performance is concerned, I found earlier version better, 
May be due to whole lot of installations and changes I did whole day.

Others please share your experiences

Please note that mine earlier version was JF6 not JF3

Along with bit poor performance Samsung gifted us few songs, a inbuilt task manager,a program monitor widget (That only works with TW)

Good to hear that its available for Odin also now everyone has got a free license to moding without worrying about warranties


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 8, 2010)

Updated my GS to DDJG4 and all those famous UI lag issues are gone for good


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2010)

thechamp said:


> Please note that mine earlier version was JF6 not JF3



How could that be?
U got JF6 as stock firmware or u rooted?

If u had JF6 and then got JF4 u actually downgraded...am I right Kalpik?

And about my upgrading to JF4 its in process...u don't have any idea what all u need to do for a mobile firmware update, let me tell u... (no plz, I'll tell)

1>U run winXP and ur frnd's lappy just broke down b4 u try 2nd time for upgrade
2>U decide to install Kies on ur pc and u knew it would require win7
3>U format PC, delete partition and realize that one primary partition is of 9GB and another 15GB partition is in Logical and in no way u cam merge them
4>U spent 2 hrs with a OpenSuse image (oh, u burned it in ur other frnd's lappy that time) to merge those two partitions but failed.
5>U boot in to Suse Live and take backup ur whole HDD in ur new 2TB drive
6>Delete the whole drive and Suse starts installation.
7>Did u know when linux installs u can't eject the DVD tray, it gets mounted? U knew right..well I forgot. So, while preventing Suse to install I pressed alt+ctrl+del to reboot PC.
8>Now I found my Suse DVD is stuck in tray and is not ejecting. 
9>Somehow managed to remove the DVD with the help of a sewing needle from one of my friend (oh, God bless them)
10>Then I put Win7 DVd again started installing.
11>When asked for partition, win7 allowed me to make 3 partitions and all become primary partition!!! I didn't suspect any foul play and continued.
12>Installation complete and system booted into desktop @7.30PM
13>Configured net and installed KIS2011
14>System hanged and I rebooted
15>It got stuck @veryfying DMI pool data. 
16>Did everything that can be done from BIOS and at last opend cabby, changed RAM slots, battery etc.
17>Pluggegd in and booted. 
18>Now no display in my monitor @11.30PM
19>Again opened cabby and redo all things. after 4-5 such session system booted with display 12.30AM
20>Started installing Win7 and went to sleep 1.30AM
21>Morning I found that system is again stuck @verifying DMI pool data. 7AM
22>Put WinXp cd and delete whole partition. Created 1 Primary partition and 4 logical partition.
23>Installed Win7 and found system booted into desktop 945AM and I came office
24>Next task is to configure net and install KIS 2011 and KIES when returning home (if my system boots into desktop again   )

So wish me luck for my firmware upgrade...plz, I need a lot good luck today.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 9, 2010)

The latest firmware is J*G*4 not J*F*4.

By the way, there is a new lagfix out! Its awesome! Scores ~2.3k on  quadrant!  xda-developers - View Single Post - Quadrant score 2234 with rooted stock FW I9000ZSJF7 [EDITED 09AUG 0039HKT]


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2010)

@Kalpik, is a 500MB data plan enough for mobile internet usage?

Mu usage plan: 
Android market d/l
Orkut
TDF
Gmail
GTalk
ICICIDirect
and misc browsing 

how much data transfer they would include considering a 2hr browse everyday?


----------



## kalpik (Aug 9, 2010)

500 mb should be enough! Install 3g watchdog and keep an eye on your usage!


----------



## kalpik (Aug 9, 2010)

Hehe.. After some more hacking, here's my Quadrant score for Galaxy S: 

Mind you, I'm still running Android 2.1 (Eclair) 

*imgur.com/4jpDj.png

This shows what this phone's CPU/GPU is really capable of, when it's not bogged down by the poor I/O. And some people say there is hardly any difference in performance of snapdragon and hummingbird! Well, you know what they say! Ignorance is bliss!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 10, 2010)

Just upgraded to JG4

The phone now works like charm...
The upgrade deleted, contacts, messages and memos
No contents from internal memory was deleted, i.e. my photos, songs etc.


----------



## raj_in (Aug 10, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Hehe.. After some more hacking, here's my Quadrant score for Galaxy S:
> 
> Mind you, I'm still running Android 2.1 (Eclair)
> 
> ...



WOWWWW!!!
awesome man
wht's its current price


----------



## kalpik (Aug 10, 2010)

Price is around 28k..


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2010)

Bought Soundmagic PL-30 @900/-

Ummmm, not difference than bass improvement...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 16, 2010)

@Kalpik....got internet activated on my mob...

No info from Vodafone still so can't say when actually it got activated and how will be they charging for this month.

I just found out now.

Now tell me which all important apps do I need...
Plz...


----------



## kalpik (Aug 16, 2010)

kalpik's Apps on the phone


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 16, 2010)

I've downloaded "launcher pro" already..
How do I configure it or activate it??


----------



## kalpik (Aug 17, 2010)

Download Home Switcher, set Launcherpro as default, and launch it!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 17, 2010)

^Hey thanks...
Already done that 

I've a question. Mistakenly I logged in with a google id which I don't use much and then logged in with another ID. Now both of them as showing as active...

How do I remove/deactivate the former one?


----------



## kalpik (Aug 17, 2010)

Check in Settings -> Accounts and Sync.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 19, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Check in Settings -> Accounts and Sync.



1>It is there but, when I select to remove it, it says my phone needs to do a factory reset 

2>And what is a CyanogenMod?
Explain in simple english, plz 

3>In AppBrain most of the people are posting that they are using Froyo...so is it out?
How to get it?


----------



## eagle06 (Aug 22, 2010)

yesterday i got my GS for 29k including insurance from univercell,hyd. 
The screen is amazing!. I could nt find any scratch pad...


----------



## kalpik (Aug 22, 2010)

Buy a full body scratch shield from GadgetShieldz.. Its like Zagg invisible shield, only cheaper, and the feel is better


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Aug 25, 2010)

Just bought new galaxy s.Iam new to android because i just upgraded from 1650(hihihi) to this phone.I was just feeling three thing HUGE,FAST,GORGEOUS.When i install games and soft from my external memory card why doesn,t they run???help


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 25, 2010)

sourabh9agrawal said:


> When i install games and soft from my external memory card why doesn,t they run???help



What games and what softs?

How r u installing them? R u sure they are supported in Android platform?

And, congrats on ur new purchase. Use Kies and upgrade ur firmware.

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------

@Kalpik, I need an audio player which supports FLAC and has equilizer.

Stock player does not support custom setting in equilizer and till date I've tried
MixZing (has all and probably the best, but does not support equilizer on FLAC files)
Kiss (no equilizer)
Meridian (confusing)
(a few others)


----------



## kalpik (Aug 25, 2010)

^^ Stock player supports custom EQ!! Look at the bottom!


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Aug 25, 2010)

I installed nfs shift but after that initial ea logo it terminates.kies is also not installing says cannot connect to the server.buggy softwares for an epic phone.Help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Aug 27, 2010)

Plzzzzz help friends becoz i want to update my phone.It is lagging. update 1 is preinstalled in my phone.I downloaded another setup of kies but it is still  not installing.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 27, 2010)

@sourabh9agrawal, r u sure it is installed with update1?

Note, in SGS the more you talk, the contacts gets stored. It keeps on piling. In my case I could even went back to 20days old phone log.
This makes the phone really slow.
Just clear the log once in a while and it would be fast enough.

U have 4 home screens by default. on second u have daily briefing widget. remove that. It slows down the mobile.

But, seriously I'm on JG4 and the lag is not felt very much. It starts lagging only when the call logs keep piling.


About Kies issue...which OS r u using?
I had XP and Kies just refused to install properly. Its works best in Vista and later


----------



## kalpik (Aug 27, 2010)

KIES is very picky.. You should try updating through Odin.


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Aug 27, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> @sourabh9agrawal, r u sure it is installed with update1?
> 
> Note, in SGS the more you talk, the contacts gets stored. It keeps on piling. In my case I could even went back to 20days old phone log.
> This makes the phone really slow.
> ...



Im sure becoz update 1 is shown in the about option and i have deleted all the widgets from the homescreen.I like the huge screen without any spots<hihihi>.I noticed the call log issue,but it is difficult to accept that how can such little information can slowdown the monster,my brothers n73 can store 30 days call log.

Iam just starting to hate kies.Iam using win 7 64bit on my sony vaio eb26fg.I tried to install it on my sis hp mini running xp 32bit but the issue remains the same "cannot connect to file server".swype is AMAZING.At first look it seems MAGIC

@kalpik,What is ODIN?From where i can downlaod it?


----------



## kalpik (Aug 27, 2010)

For Odin, read here: [REF] BIG FAQ! {Flash/Root HOWTO} {ADB&Tutorials} {T&T} {FW-Guide} [MUST READ!] - xda-developers


----------



## neerajbisht (Aug 28, 2010)

After failing in my  search for a Spica finally decided to go for a Galaxy S. Ordered it from adexmart.com for 26990. Got it delivered today. Initial impression:  The screen looks stunning . Have switched it off for applying gadgetshieldz scratch cover. 
The gadgetshieldz cover seems to have some bubbles that I am unable to remove. Will they go away as it dries or will i have to remove and reapply it again?


----------



## kalpik (Aug 28, 2010)

^^ If they are not too big, they will go away


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Aug 29, 2010)

sold off my galaxy s for 24k becoz it was lagging a little too much.I was not able to update it becoz kies was not connecting and i didn't wanted to root it down coz that would had void the warranty.plaaning to take samsung wave for some time then will go back to sgs. well no regrets coz i bought it for 23k from my friend.Getting a wave for 13k which is 10 days old.I love used mobiles


----------



## kalpik (Aug 29, 2010)

^^ Rooting does not void warranty on SGS, cause you can easily go back to stock firmware


----------



## neerajbisht (Aug 29, 2010)

kalpik said:


> ^^ If they are not too big, they will go away



Thanx. most of them did go away. There a couple left on the back side though but they dont bother me anyway.


----------



## neerajbisht (Aug 30, 2010)

I am having a problem with my galaxy s. A lot of my calls are getting disconnected when using the phone directly. When I use the earphones I dont hit this issue. I think it might be a problem with the proximity sensor as the network signal shows 4 bars when the call gets disconnected. Anybody else facing this issue?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 30, 2010)

neerajbisht said:


> I am having a problem with my galaxy s. A lot of my calls are getting disconnected when using the phone directly. When I use the earphones I dont hit this issue. I think it might be a problem with the proximity sensor as the network signal shows 4 bars when the call gets disconnected. Anybody else facing this issue?



No such issues faced here. And till now none complained such issue on SGS...

R u sure its not ur service provider?


----------



## neerajbisht (Aug 30, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> No such issues faced here. And till now none complained such issue on SGS...
> 
> R u sure its not ur service provider?



I tested the proximity sensor with a sensor test app and it seems to be working fine. It seems the issue was (in Steve Job's words) not holding the phone right.  My ear was over the upper half of the screen and not covering the proxomity sensor as it should be. All is fine and dandy now. 

---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------

Btw official Froyo for Galaxy S is out today. woohoo.
Official Froyo - xda-developers
Its also reported on GSM arena. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## kalpik (Aug 30, 2010)

^^ That's not official.. Still beta firmware.. I tried to download it, was too slow, so canceled.. Will try again later..


----------



## neerajbisht (Aug 30, 2010)

Damn!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 30, 2010)

As per official Samsung UK tweet feed, Samsung is going to release Froyo for Galaxy S end of September.

Just google with "Galaxy S+Froyo" and check the results


----------



## hahahari (Sep 1, 2010)

Mobile internet pack with the 99 rupee plan should work with all the aps on SGS right
?/???

---------- Post added at 01:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------

in vodafone that is


----------



## kalpik (Sep 1, 2010)

Vodafone SUCKS! They don't provide any 100 bucks GPRS plan..


----------



## neerajbisht (Sep 7, 2010)

Recently my Galaxy S had started lagging a bit. Especially when k-9 mail app was running the lag would be so bad that the phone would become unusable. I applied the 1-click lag fix and the phone has become really zippy. 
A lot of Galaxy S users on xda are saying that they never observed any lags. But from my experience I can say the stock f/w is definitely laggy and when you have lot of apps trying to sync data the lag can be so bad that you cant even use the phone.


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 8, 2010)

All you Samsung Galaxy users,

Want a honest feedback from you guys. How do you guys rate this phone in Internet surfing and mailing when compared to the NOKIA N900. I believe most of the sites opened on SGS are directed to a mobile site, WAP site. Whereas on the N900 it opens the website the way it would open on a PC. But the viewing and Internet surfing on the SGS should be great fun coz of its 4 inch Amoled screen. But SGS does not open any flash sites and all the sites. like for e.g try opening a online music station site it would not open on SGS.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 8, 2010)

1. I have never used a N900
2. SGS can open ALL sites (not just wap). Android browser is one of the most capable browser on any mobile platform.
3. Flash lite sites open just fine. Full flash sites will work once SGS gets Android 2.2 (around September 20th).


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 10, 2010)

When is Samsung Galaxy S going to get Android 2.2 ( Froyo) officially ?


----------



## kalpik (Sep 10, 2010)

Read the post RIGHT above yours


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Sep 12, 2010)

woooooooh.Finally got back my galaxy s.I had to wait long 10days to get the new one.This time also update 1 was preinstalled.I got succesful in installing kies.Just for installing kies i had to recover my laptop to factory conditions,then also in first attempt it hadn't work then i uninstalled the mcafe internet security and disabled the windows firewall then when i again tried it got the same error " cannot connect to the file server" but this time windows asked to install kies by the "recommended settings" and thank god this time it worked.Now iam updating it.But here also it  was not staright forward kies had an error showing that "my device doesnot have sufficient battery" so i have to charge my phone then try updating it,however the phone automatically charges while updating.I hoped that it would have been a lot easier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.Is the sgs lag fix is included in latest update?If not then i want to insall it.How?


----------



## arupch (Sep 12, 2010)

^^ for how much you got the galaxy s?


----------



## anonymusneo (Sep 13, 2010)

hey guys..

is 3G and Wifi working fine with SGS?


----------



## kalpik (Sep 13, 2010)

Wifi yes, don't have a 3G sim..


----------



## anonymusneo (Sep 13, 2010)

bah !! get MTNL it works awsum in delhi


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Sep 14, 2010)

getting some weird problems in sgs.Iam not able to check my account balance.i get my account balane usually by dialling *111#.the special pack menu comes by dialling *141# but the balance alert after each call and the account balance are not coming now


----------



## SGL (Sep 15, 2010)

Can you please send me settings for MTNL 3G on Samsung Galaxy S.


----------



## anonymusneo (Sep 16, 2010)

yes please post MTNL 3g SGS settings here please


----------



## kalpik (Sep 16, 2010)

Official froyo for Galaxy S leaked! The firmware version is I9000XXJPH. I am on it right now


----------



## anonymusneo (Sep 16, 2010)

>_> i am so jelous of u that u won another one -.- ..
dieeee


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Sep 16, 2010)

@kalpik
Whats the benchmark score?


----------



## anonymusneo (Sep 17, 2010)

Do i need to get gps service activated?  before i can use on my fone?


----------



## kalpik (Sep 17, 2010)

GPS is not a network service.. You can use it directly without having to pay anyone!


----------



## anonymusneo (Sep 17, 2010)

Im not able to get a lock. Do clouds effect?

my phone is running JM4 firmware


----------



## techberth4u (Sep 17, 2010)

goooood phine


----------



## vulpine (Sep 17, 2010)

Today, I gotto play with GalaxyS at croma.
I checked iphone 3gS first and SGS back to back for direct comparision

1. Screen is HUGE and really awesome but colors look a bit unreal and over saturated.
2. Damn slim!!
3. Input lag is very evident...when iphone was just flying thru menus SGS looked like its struggling a bit.

Over all Im damn impressed. Price quoted was 27Ks


----------



## anonymusneo (Sep 18, 2010)

i went to *#*#1472365#*#*


deletd gps settings. now doing gps test. 
getting reply from 3 satelites
but they are unable to get my location 

btw i am running on stock firmware JM4


----------



## nikhilpai (Sep 18, 2010)

New addition to the Samsung Galaxy S owners club..... me!!!


----------



## kalpik (Sep 18, 2010)

Saw on twitter! Congrats


----------



## nikhilpai (Sep 19, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Saw on twitter! Congrats



Thanks! A couple of newbie questions:

1. If I want to download more system fonts, whats the best source? I don't mind the default one but its too big.
2. The email client (not Google mail) downloads entire mail including attachments. I want to configure it to only download message but not attachment. How do I do this?
3. Should I apply lag fix now or should I wait for Froyo?


----------



## anonymusneo (Sep 19, 2010)

@ nikhil chanapa 

i am waiting for official release , said to be released on 23rd sep. 

just got my sgs too


----------



## kalpik (Sep 19, 2010)

nikhilpai said:


> Thanks! A couple of newbie questions:
> 
> 1. If I want to download more system fonts, whats the best source? I don't mind the default one but its too big.
> 2. The email client (not Google mail) downloads entire mail including attachments. I want to configure it to only download message but not attachment. How do I do this?
> 3. Should I apply lag fix now or should I wait for Froyo?


1. Don't know.. Didn't bother with the fonts 
2. No idea again, as I don't use the Email client.
3. I think you should wait.. Get used to the phone first! (I'm guessing its your first Android phone?). Froyo should be out during next week.


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Sep 19, 2010)

my phone is getting a little too hot i think while charging,the screen specially,is it normal but i dont think so coz iam noticing it just today.Still unable to solve the balance check problem!!!!!


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 21, 2010)

is there a setting in the Browser of GALAXY-S which on changing can access full desktop webpages than WAP site pages. At the moment my brother's SGS keeps giving WAP site pages for a lot sites. Can the setting be changed to render full desktop like pages just like the N900. If yes what are those? how does one do it. Can anybody list out the steps.

Thanks.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 21, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> is there a setting in the Browser of GALAXY-S which on changing can access full desktop webpages than WAP site pages. At the moment my brother's SGS keeps giving WAP site pages for a lot sites. Can the setting be changed to render full desktop like pages just like the N900. If yes what are those? how does one do it. Can anybody list out the steps.
> 
> Thanks.


It should open full pages by default? Some sites detect a mobile browser and redirect to WAP pages. Can you list some specific sites which are opening in WAP mode?


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 21, 2010)

kalpik said:


> It should open full pages by default? Some sites detect a mobile browser and redirect to WAP pages. Can you list some specific sites which are opening in WAP mode?



mail.yahoo.com it opens m.mail.yahoo.com or m.yahoo.com something like it but it is definitely not as it looks on my desktop which is *mail.yahoo.com So it is a WAP site isn't it ?


----------



## kalpik (Sep 21, 2010)

No.. m.yahoo.com is not a WAP site.. Its a mobile optimized site.. Anyway, at the bottom of the page you should have an option to go to the full yahoo.com site.


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 21, 2010)

kalpik said:


> No.. m.yahoo.com is not a WAP site.. Its a mobile optimized site.. Anyway, at the bottom of the page you should have an option to go to the full yahoo.com site.



Do you mean on bottom of the website webpage ? I dont think there is anything of that sort which appears there. Are you sure ?


----------



## kalpik (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, I just tried and yahoo.com opens up the full site!


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 21, 2010)

So is the Galaxy gonna get Froyo next week ? How does one upgrade it ?


----------



## leo61611616 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow.. I just read the whole 7 pages here.. Hello fellow SGS owners... 



Kvishal said:


> So is the Galaxy gonna get Froyo next week ? How does one upgrade it ?



No, Froyo got delayed. Now it may be released by October end.


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 24, 2010)

Does anyone know how to take screenshots in the Samsung Galaxy-s. There are some apps in Market available but they say your phone has to be rooted to use this Apps !! Now what on earth is that  ??

I am trying to take a screenshot of an App in running mode in the phone.


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Sep 25, 2010)

Iam trying to update my phone to a custom rom but searching xda is finding a pin in the sea.Today you decide that you will install some and the next day some thing other comes.currently decided to install xxjpk froyo.Need suggestions regarding which is the best lagfix to be used or any other tools???Help

Do xxjpk has adobe flash 10.1 support??


----------



## kalpik (Sep 25, 2010)

Don't install JPK.. Not that good a ROM..


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 25, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> Does anyone know how to take screenshots in the Samsung Galaxy-s. There are some apps in Market available but they say your phone has to be rooted to use this Apps !! Now what on earth is that  ??
> 
> I am trying to take a screenshot of an App in running mode in the phone.



You don't have to root to take screenshot. Install Android SDK in your system and use ddms tool within SDK to click sceenshots. 

Android SDK | Android Developers


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Sep 25, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Don't install JPK.. Not that good a ROM..


Then what to do currently on jm8 without any lagfixes.What todo?


----------



## anonymusneo (Sep 26, 2010)

anyone know how to enable auto rotate on homescreen?


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 27, 2010)

heard that froyo update on the way by today or tomorrow for Galaxy S officially. Do post your results after the update.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 27, 2010)

anonymusneo said:


> anyone know how to enable auto rotate on homescreen?


Home Screen doesn't do auto rotate if i am right. that feature is available in custom ROMs like CyanogenMod.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 27, 2010)

^For home screen auto rotate, use two apps, LauncherPro+HomeChanger.
HomeChanger to change ur current home screen and LauncherPro is the home screen to select.


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Sep 28, 2010)

sourabh9agrawal said:


> Then what to do currently on jm8 without any lagfixes.What todo?



Installed jpk.Not bad though,atleast for now.One thing i noticed that iam unable to connect in any other mode through usb.My phone directly connect with kies.In 2.1 we had an option to choose or may be iam unable to find??


----------



## kalpik (Sep 28, 2010)

sourabh9agrawal said:


> Installed jpk.Not bad though,atleast for now.One thing i noticed that iam unable to connect in any other mode through usb.My phone directly connect with kies.In 2.1 we had an option to choose or may be iam unable to find??


Its under wireless settings. Also, I hope you had a backup of your /efs folder. JPK changes the product code.


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Sep 28, 2010)

Ya i have the back up of the efs folder.Thanks for the info..Where i can see the product code and exactly what difference it makes?


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 29, 2010)

The Vote is on for the Best Smartphone ever.

Finally it will boil down between the Nokia N900 v/s Samsung Galaxy-S and as of Now the SGS is trailing with a Huge Margin. The whole Maemo community is backing the N900.

Where is the Android community?

Are they letting down their great OS just because of everyone not owning a SGS?

Maybe someone should just inform some Android developers forum so they can't call "stolen victory"?

Does it mean that the Android phones are so generic that it does not really matter which one you vote?

I have used the N900 and the SGS aswell. So My vote goes to N900 but to Maemo as well! (that N900 can run android is not being taken into account)


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Sep 30, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> The Vote is on for the Best Smartphone ever.
> 
> Finally it will boil down between the Nokia N900 v/s Samsung Galaxy-S and as of Now the SGS is trailing with a Huge Margin. The whole Maemo community is backing the N900.
> 
> ...


 
What exactly is your point? Where did you come from? Did you intend to post in some other thread? (Galaxy S vs N900 or what??)

Also,regarding your comments. Considering that Maemo is basically a dead platform, (with no further devices scheduled to run in it. AFAIK. Pls correct me if I am wrong) Android steadily increasing in both market and mind-share, I'd say it is not even a proper comparison.

Also, I'd wager that Galaxy S and its variants have probably outsell N900 by quite a large margin. (Though, partly it might be because of the relatively hype-free launch of N900. It was as if Nokia themselves were not too keen on promoting this powerful handset.)


----------



## anonymusneo (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi guys!!!

i am unable to enter download mode.

my FW is jg4


my phone is working fine but i am unable to enter a few secret codes for mic senstavity

how do i enable 3 button combo ?


----------



## hahahari (Sep 30, 2010)

When is the update coming in?!? ... waiting for it desperately ... lags too much 

Restaurants in Bangalore


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Sep 30, 2010)

Just Now I purchase Galaxy S. 

My SGS is un-rooted. Before I do that, I want to know the following?

1. There are many methods, that I have seen on XDA forums and other forums. But which method is reliable and less dangerous. I don't want to brick my phone. 

2. Would we be able to update future firmwares?

3. Would it crash my internal SD Card?

4. What is lag?

5. I have not experienced any slowness in operations upto now?

my experience as a user are as follows:

1. The display is very superb.
2 The phone is very light.
3. The phone tends to attract lot of fingerprints and dirt. Samsung could have provided a cloth like Apple does.
4. The provided internet browser is very good. I also installed Opera Mini 5 and I thought that it is very slow.

5. Ther is free game called Asphalt on Samsung Applications(go via phone) and it is free.

I have Ipod touch also. I find Ipod touch very smooth in operations .  The Audio of SGS is far superior to Ipod Touch


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Sep 30, 2010)

@ anonymousneo

Release: 3-button combo fix for any firmware version - xda-developers This might help.If you want to edit the sound settings and unable to get into the edit mode by typing the code then install samservmode from market.It will automatically open that mode

@hahahari

Froyo will be coming in late october.Everybody is waiting.Other than lag fixes many more features are to be added.Which firmware version are you using.If donot want to install custom ROMs simply install OCLF from market and root your phone it will greatly reduce lags but you need to restart your phone every 2-3 days and thats acceptable

@Ramakrishnan

Welcome to SGS elite club

1.None of the method is dangerous but donot until you properly understood the procedure.I personally feel the only risk is power failure.People there says that the jm8 rom is the most safest but i have installed jpk in my phone.jpk is the beta froyo rom.Its very stable and some cool new features are there which are not in any of the 2.1 roms.There is a risk of changing your product code so please backup your EFS folder before updating to jpk.You can backup your efs folder through titanium backup or any root explorer.

2.above answer answers this and the official froyo will be updated through kies.

3.From where did you here that???NO

4.Lag is nothing but the slowness of the phone while operating phone and applications.

5.You will start experiencing it after few days of use.

One querry from my side.HOW TO MULTIQUOTE??


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 1, 2010)

sourabh9agrawal said:


> One querry from my side.HOW TO MULTIQUOTE??



Is this about our forum?
If yes then just keep on clicking "Quote+" button till u gather up enough posts to answer, then press "REPLY" button.


----------



## Kvishal (Oct 1, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:


> What exactly is your point? Where did you come from? Did you intend to post in some other thread? (Galaxy S vs N900 or what??)
> 
> Also,regarding your comments. Considering that Maemo is basically a dead platform, (with no further devices scheduled to run in it. AFAIK. Pls correct me if I am wrong) Android steadily increasing in both market and mind-share, I'd say it is not even a proper comparison.
> 
> Also, I'd wager that Galaxy S and its variants have probably outsell N900 by quite a large margin. (Though, partly it might be because of the relatively hype-free launch of N900. It was as if Nokia themselves were not too keen on promoting this powerful handset.)



I dont even feel like arguing with you, coz u sound like one of those person who is completely out of touch with whats happening around you. See the Results for yourself and then blabber. 

Smartphone Championship Grand Finale: Nokia N900 vs Samsung Galaxy S


----------



## kalpik (Oct 1, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> I dont even feel like arguing with you, coz u sound like one of those person who is completely out of touch with whats happening around you. See the Results for yourself and then blabber.
> 
> Smartphone Championship Grand Finale: Nokia N900 vs Samsung Galaxy S


Huh?! That link proves WHAT exactly? :s


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Oct 1, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> I dont even feel like arguing with you, coz u sound like one of those person who is completely out of touch with whats happening around you. See the Results for yourself and then blabber.
> 
> Smartphone Championship Grand Finale: Nokia N900 vs Samsung Galaxy S


 
ROFL!!

 As if a few thousand voters visiting a relatively obscure site, means the be-all and end-all of debate. 
Not saying that N900 is bad (it certainly is not the phone for me, but might fit the needs of some other person), but your statement of "Galaxy S trailing with a huge margin" doesn't ring true.


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Oct 1, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> The Vote is on for the Best Smartphone ever.
> 
> Finally it will boil down between the Nokia N900 v/s Samsung Galaxy-S and as of Now the SGS is trailing with a Huge Margin. The whole Maemo community is backing the N900.
> 
> ...



Dont worry mate.Voting on just one site by just few thousands of people dont make the judgement.What matters is the international awards which has gone to samsung galaxy s.You can search for this news in the news section of gsmarena.It has got the smartphone of the year award.


----------



## anonymusneo (Oct 3, 2010)

saurabh 


what was ur sgs's stock FW???


----------



## kalpik (Oct 3, 2010)

Check out the article titled "Hackers help tweak phones" in TOI page 12.. Inputs by yours truly! Online version: *is.gd/fHMLL


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Oct 3, 2010)

anonymusneo said:


> saurabh
> 
> 
> what was ur sgs's stock FW???



Iam running xxjpk with oclf lag fix.Best till now.This is my personal opinion according to my usage items.It may change according to your usage.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 4, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Check out the article titled "Hackers help tweak phones" in TOI page 12.. Inputs by yours truly! Online version: Hackers help tweak phones - The Economic Times


Hey thats u!!!!!!

Wow....congrats!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 4, 2010)

Now I see why this forum is getting crappier by the day. People have started believing that N900 is better than SGS. N900? Why not Nokia 6600?


----------



## anonymusneo (Oct 4, 2010)

sourabh9agrawal said:


> Iam running xxjpk with oclf lag fix.Best till now.This is my personal opinion according to my usage items.It may change according to your usage.



i mean what was the FW in ur phone when u bought it


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh!! When i bought it  jg2 was preinstallled.


----------



## alter_ego (Oct 4, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Now I see why this forum is getting crappier by the day. People have started believing that N900 is better than SGS. N900? Why not Nokia 6600?



You cannot compare N900 to a phone because its not one. Its an internet tablet. From N900 wiki:



> The Nokia N900 is a mobile computer made by Nokia with smartphone functions.



More for your perusal:

Nokia N900 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Oct 4, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Check out the article titled "Hackers help tweak phones" in TOI page 12.. Inputs by yours truly! Online version: Hackers help tweak phones - The Economic Times


 

Congrats dude !!


----------



## anonymusneo (Oct 5, 2010)

sourabh9agrawal said:


> Oh!! When i bought it  jg2 was preinstallled.



was your 3button combo dissabled . when u bought ur phone?


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Oct 5, 2010)

No my 3 buttons combo was not disabled


----------



## anonymusneo (Oct 6, 2010)

Mine doesn't have three button combo.no 

And samservermode, aint working


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Oct 6, 2010)

anonymusneo said:


> Mine doesn't have three button combo.no
> 
> And samservermode, aint working



First upgrade it officially to jg4 through kies then check.Should work.


----------



## anonymusneo (Oct 6, 2010)

it already in its stock jg4


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 6, 2010)

I bought one of these today.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 6, 2010)

amitava82 said:


> I bought one of these today.


Congrats!

10char


----------



## anonymusneo (Oct 7, 2010)

amitava82 said:


> I bought one of these today.



congrats man ..a few questions


1) what is ur firmware?
2) are u able to use 3 button combo for recovery or download mode?


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 7, 2010)

anonymusneo said:


> congrats man ..a few questions
> 
> 1) what is ur firmware?
> 2) are u able to use 3 button combo for recovery or download mode?


I did not look into it. As soon as I got it, I flashed with custom firmware.. lol
Yes I can go to recovery/download mode.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 7, 2010)

Bought my first Android app. today.
Its MIxZing media player.

Tell me one thing, if I factory reset mobile ever, wat happens to the license?


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Oct 7, 2010)

@rhitwick,
From what I understand, you can easily log in to your account, and download that app again.


----------



## noob (Oct 7, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Bought my first Android app. today.
> Its MIxZing media player.
> 
> Tell me one thing, if I factory reset mobile ever, wat happens to the license?



I prefer to use RocketPlayer. It can play movies WITH sub-titles. whats so gr8 about MIxZing  ?


----------



## noob (Oct 7, 2010)

we are going to get Android 2.2 soon..expected date : last week of OCT 2010.


----------



## anonymusneo (Oct 7, 2010)

amitava82 said:


> I did not look into it. As soon as I got it, I flashed with custom firmware.. lol
> Yes I can go to recovery/download mode.




 IfPossible can you tel me in what month you phone was made . Date should be on the box


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 7, 2010)

talktoanil said:


> I prefer to use RocketPlayer. It can play movies WITH sub-titles. whats so gr8 about MIxZing  ?


Its best for audio.
Most I like is its 10 band equalizer and FLAC support.

Though stock player has equalizer, but thats only 6 band and I don't get satisfying music configuring that.

About, video, I use MVideo Player. It also supports subs.


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 8, 2010)

anonymusneo said:


> IfPossible can you tel me in what month you phone was made . Date should be on the box


Sep, 2010


----------



## anonymusneo (Oct 8, 2010)

ok now i am really mad ..


i bought my phone in sep 2010 its july made


jg4 and urs too

but i dun have 3 button combo


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 9, 2010)

If I Test my three button combo, would anything happen to my phone?

I don't want to lose it's pristine status, you know.


----------



## anonymusneo (Oct 9, 2010)

no nothing will happn , just do not update or anything while in recovery mode. just restart ur fone adter entering recovery mode


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 12, 2010)

@ Kalpik

You seem to have achieved a lot of speed and stability in your phone. Write some tutorial for us, please for doing the same to our phone.


----------



## anonymusneo (Oct 16, 2010)

Ramakrishnan said:


> @ Kalpik
> 
> You seem to have achieved a lot of speed and stability in your phone. Write some tutorial for us, please for doing the same to our phone.




i second that


----------



## hahahari (Oct 16, 2010)

would love that as well


----------



## kalpik (Oct 16, 2010)

Seeing that official froyo has already been released, ill do a nice guide for froyo soon.. Gimme one or two days


----------



## kalpik (Oct 17, 2010)

Interesting comparison between HTC Desire and SGS GPU: YouTube - ???S vs HTC Desire 3D ?? ??, Galaxy S

And some people (in the HTC Desire thread ofcourse) say there is no difference


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 17, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Interesting comparison between HTC Desire and SGS GPU: YouTube - ???S vs HTC Desire 3D ?? ??, Galaxy S
> 
> And some people (in the HTC Desire thread ofcourse) say there is no difference



There is definitely a lot of difference. The Desire has the previous gen. GPU Z430 (or Adreno 200), which is 1+ year old, while the Hummingbird has SGX540, which is the newest GPU from ImagTech. Even the iPhone4 has SGX535 GPU. There should be no comparison between the two.

The correct comptt. for SGX540 is Z460 (or Adreno 205), in the HTC G2, Desire HD etc. The SGX540 has more raw power, nevertheless and surely wins.


----------



## anonymusneo (Oct 17, 2010)

i asked samsung on facebook. will 3 button combo be fixed in froyo update. 
and this is their reply >_>.




> *img833.imageshack.us/img833/3558/99659840.jpg


----------



## kalpik (Oct 17, 2010)

anonymusneo said:


> this is the reply from samsung mobile india on facebook


Lol nice!


----------



## anonymusneo (Oct 17, 2010)

they piss me off >_>


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 18, 2010)

When I press Volume Up + Power + Home button after powering off, my phone just restarts. Would it be that mine doesn;t have three button combo. Is there any specific way to do the three button recovery process? Please give me some idea. Also I want to know would froyo update enable three button combo to my phone, if it is not there by default. Would it be risky to firmware update without recovery mode?


----------



## kalpik (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok, here's a guide I made for a painless upgrade to Froyo: Me, Myself and Technology  Blog Archive  JP6 De-deodexed and zipaligned ROM for GT-I9000 with Voodoo!


----------



## anonymusneo (Oct 19, 2010)

> Ok, here's a guide I made for a painless upgrade to Froyo: Me, Myself and Technology Blog Archive JP6 De-deodexed and zipaligned ROM for GT-I9000 with Voodoo!




is this is official ROM update?..


please do one more for official froyo..
if i upgrade to 2.2 official through reg hack . will my warrantee be void?

do i need 3 button combo enabled for reg hack method?


----------



## kalpik (Oct 19, 2010)

anonymusneo said:


> is this is official ROM update?..
> 
> 
> please do one more for official froyo..
> ...


No, it is not official, though you can still flash back to official DDJG4 rom to claim warranty


----------



## anonymusneo (Oct 19, 2010)

does using reg hack updation to 2.2 froyo , void warrantee?

or 

is 3 button combo neccessary for reghack?


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 20, 2010)

I applied the fix from this thread [FIX] Release: 3-button combo fix for any firmware version - xda-developers and now the 3 button combo is working. Wow. I was nervous as hell.  Previously it was not working. My PDA is i9000ddjg4


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 20, 2010)

According to my knowledge, you should have 3button combo enable before you flash any new firmware. Otherwise you may not be able to go to recovery in the event of any unsuccessful firmware upgrade and you have to send it to Samsung for repairs.


----------



## anonymusneo (Oct 21, 2010)

hey guys


i did exactly as this [FIX] Release: 3-button combo fix for any firmware version - xda-developers thread said.

my phone rebooted into recovery by adb reboot recovery.

then i moved to odin and pressed start ,this image shows what happns



*img213.imageshack.us/img213/4977/84088105.png


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 21, 2010)

Why did you do Adb recovery. From what I saw on the thread, one was supposed to go into download mode.


----------



## anonymusneo (Oct 21, 2010)

yea i did that now it working xDDDDDDD


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 24, 2010)

I backed up the entire rom and installed kalpik's rom from the xda. The performance has noticeably increased. Quandrant score previously was around 840 and now it is 1020.


----------



## droidxipad (Oct 29, 2010)

> Best Playback video/movie to Samsung GT-I9000 Galaxy S Video Converter
> 
> The easy way to Put and Enjoy Movie, Music on Samsung Galaxy S.
> 
> ...



Hope it can help you !


----------



## anonymusneo (Oct 29, 2010)

why would someone need to convert movies?



i put them direct every single format plays


----------



## azzu (Nov 8, 2010)

bought galaxy s yesterday for my freind , while playing a hd video after pausing phone suddenly crashes for few seconds any fixes ??
And anyone using 2.2 froyo
Is it officially available via Kias ...
Plz help


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 8, 2010)

We all are waiting for the Froyo


----------



## R2K (Nov 12, 2010)

how much does galaxy s cost now?


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 13, 2010)

Guys, I just can not add another Google account on my SGS. Initially I had two accounts, was fiddling with settings and one hot removed, now it wont just add...

Market is working though (updating apps), but missing calender, mail (main account)...

Help!!!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 13, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Guys, I just can not add another Google account on my SGS. Initially I had two accounts, was fiddling with settings and one hot removed, now it wont just add...
> 
> Market is working though (updating apps), but missing calender, mail (main account)...
> 
> Help!!!



backup everything and reset.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 13, 2010)

^I've already looked up this on internet, most of all say FactoryReset worked for them, but found few who say it didn't work for them..


Well, I've bought some paid apps, how to backup them?
And backup means...copy paste or using some backup tools, like Titanium backup etc?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 13, 2010)

not copy. use tools like titanium backup that save everything. and use tools like appbrain that remember which apps you are using and install them back after reset. regarding paid apps, just install them back after reset.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 13, 2010)

So there is no other way than FactoryReset...no tweak...hidden settings........

fcuk me!!!


----------



## shazi26 (Nov 15, 2010)

hi every one im new to the site so if any one could help il realy be gratefull.i recently flashed my sgs gt i9000 to froyo ,everything is working fine but only thing is when i go in to recovery mode and try to use the update zip  it comes up with a error saying e:signature verification failiure update aborted can any 1 help me with that also if you format your internal memory or your external memory does it wipe everything on them and last of all can i flash back to my stock rom and how if yes  .only reason i want to flash back is for the e:signature failiure. i know its alot of questions but i thought instead of keep asking question indivisualy y not ask at once.thanks in advance.if you need my device info then pls ask.and if i can help in any way then dont mind asking.im from the uk


----------



## kalpik (Nov 15, 2010)

shazi26 said:


> hi every one im new to the site so if any one could help il realy be gratefull.i recently flashed my sgs gt i9000 to froyo ,everything is working fine but only thing is when i go in to recovery mode and try to use the update zip  it comes up with a error saying e:signature verification failiure update aborted can any 1 help me with that also if you format your internal memory or your external memory does it wipe everything on them and last of all can i flash back to my stock rom and how if yes  .only reason i want to flash back is for the e:signature failiure. i know its alot of questions but i thought instead of keep asking question indivisualy y not ask at once.thanks in advance.if you need my device info then pls ask.and if i can help in any way then dont mind asking.im from the uk


You're getting that error cause froyo has 3e recovery which does not allow flashing unsigned update.zip.. You need to install a kernel that has 2e recovery (CFRoot kernel) or one which has integrated clockworkmod (Speedmod kernel).. Google for these kernels, and you will find them


----------



## shazi26 (Nov 15, 2010)

kalpik said:


> You're getting that error cause froyo has 3e recovery which does not allow flashing unsigned update.zip.. You need to install a kernel that has 2e recovery (CFRoot kernel) or one which has integrated clockworkmod (Speedmod kernel).. Google for these kernels, and you will find them


How do install it and will I need anything else with it thanks for the quick response.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 15, 2010)

shazi26 said:


> How do install it and will I need anything else with it thanks for the quick response.


You need to install it via Odin.. Probably the same way you installed froyo..


----------



## shazi26 (Nov 15, 2010)

kalpik said:


> You need to install it via Odin.. Probably the same way you installed froyo..



Do use 512pit and where should I put the kernal.pda orr phone or csc


----------



## kalpik (Nov 15, 2010)

Don't use any PIT, don't check re-partition.. Just put the kernel tar in PDA..


----------



## shazi26 (Nov 15, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Don't use any PIT, don't check re-partition.. Just put the kernel tar in PDA..



Thank you for the quick response I really appreciate it



shazi26 said:


> Thank you for the quick response I really appreciate it



Hiya its me again can't seem to find cf and super mod kernal for jph most of them u have to be on jpx pls pls help


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 16, 2010)

Guys good news!!!



> We have some great news for Samsung Galaxy S owners now, as Samsung UK has confirmed that the update to Android 2.2 Froyo is now starting to roll out. We have details on how you can prepare for the update.



Read full article here


----------



## Maverick340 (Nov 23, 2010)

After debating for an hour in the shop , over the HTC Desire or SGS, I Finally bought the SGS !! Mmm...welcome to the world of android


----------



## kalpik (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Maverick340 (Nov 23, 2010)

1 : How do i get rid of touchWiz ? i DONT like it. I prefer stock android
2: Can i get Froyo (without rooting) ?
3: Link to any rooting tutorial ?

Thanks


----------



## kalpik (Nov 23, 2010)

Maverick340 said:


> 1 : How do i get rid of touchWiz ? i DONT like it. I prefer stock android
> 2: Can i get Froyo (without rooting) ?
> 3: Link to any rooting tutorial ?
> 
> Thanks


1. Install Launcherpro
2. Download firmware from samfirmware and install via Odin.
3. Rooting is very simple and reversible.

My suggestion: Install Doc's JPO 7.2.6 ROM.. Follow the instructions here (make 100% sure you backup your /efs) [ROM] Doc Froyo BareBone_0.1 / ADJP5 v8.0.1 / XWJPA v7.6.2 / XXJPO v7.6.2 (21/11/10) - xda-developers


----------



## Maverick340 (Nov 23, 2010)

1 : How do i get rid of touchWiz ? i DONT like it. I prefer stock android
2: Can i get Froyo (without rooting) ?
3: Link to any rooting tutorial ?

Thanks


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Nov 23, 2010)

kalpik said:


> My suggestion: Install Doc's JPO 7.2.6 ROM.. Follow the instructions here (make 100% sure yo
> u backup your /efs) [ROM] Doc Froyo BareBone_0.1 / ADJP5 v8.0.1 / XWJPA v7.6.2 / XXJPO v7.6.2 (21/11/10) - xda-developers



Kalpik, any particular reason why one shouldn't install the latest jp5 v 8.0.1? Any disadvantages over the 7.2.6 rom?


----------



## kalpik (Nov 23, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:


> Kalpik, any particular reason why one shouldn't install the latest jp5 v 8.0.1? Any disadvantages over the 7.2.6 rom?


For me, JPO is smoother than JP5..


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok..I am hearing contradictory statements regarding the different firmwares . With some claiming better battery  life in one, smoother in the other. The problem is I don't have net at the place I stay, I finally managed to get those firmwares plus all the required from a friend.

Now, if jp0 is better, I'll have to download it. Hope, bsnl gives net here soon.

After much deliberation, finally decided to try out jp5...works ok. Doesn't feel that fast, as my previous setup. 

I'd like to apply the voodoo colour fix and also have the option of adjusting the brightness using notification bar. Can anyone guide me?


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 27, 2010)

Bad news!!!



> Samsung has announced that any of them of his terminals Samsung Galaxy S will not be updated to Android 2.2 Froyo until 2011.



Read full article here: Bulletinblips: Samsung Galaxy S Will Not Be Updated To Android 2.2 Froyo Uuntil 2011

to be more precise why and how?


> The rollout has started in Singapore and will hit the other Southeast Asian countries by the end of the year.


*asia.cnet.com/crave/2010/11/23/samsung-galaxy-s-froyo-update-rolls-out-in-asia/


----------



## noob (Nov 29, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Bad news!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I confirmed via twitter that this week India is getting OS update. US will get Next year.*


----------



## kalpik (Nov 29, 2010)

Who cares! I've been on froyo since months


----------



## noob (Nov 29, 2010)

*Guys....Froyo released...GO ...get it*

Proof : Galaxy S. India - Page 73 - xda-developers


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 29, 2010)

Hmmmm.......gr8. 
Gonna connect to Kies as soon as I reach home i.e. after 8PM


----------



## amitabhishek (Nov 29, 2010)

Finally...all you Galaxy S users should jump in joy & run naked across the street .


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 1, 2010)

Guys, my SGS got updated with FROYO 2 days back. But since the update I find the phone has become unstable.

Following are the issues I'm facing,

hanging.
switching off while on call.
if using headset for call, if pressed headset button for ending call, device hangs.
the media scanner starts abruptly and n number of times, system hangs.

Remedies?
My 2.1 was stable at least


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2010)

how is Samsung Epic......???

can galaxy s play .swf files????


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 1, 2010)

Samsung Epic 4G is a US variant of Galaxy S for Sprint (Carrier). Not available in India.


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi Guys... I'm planning on buying Galaxy S in the next few days. I wanted the feedback of ppl using this fone.

How has been ur experience in using this fone?
Does the lack of flash make much difference?
Is the lag on this fone really that bad as some ppl make it out to be?
Is the GPS really buggy or is does it work properly?

I wont be modding or "rooting" the fone but will update it with the updates made officially available by Samsung. Would you still recommend me to buy this fone?


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm back with another problem.

Whenever I connect my SGS in Kies mode, SGS shows "Media scanner running" and Kies does not detect my SGS.

Help! As I need to restore my contacts to mobile from PC.
(well I just did factory reset of my SGS)


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 4, 2010)

abhijeet_ghosh said:


> Hi Guys... I'm planning on buying Galaxy S in the next few days. I wanted the feedback of ppl using this fone.
> 
> How has been ur experience in using this fone?
> Does the lack of flash make much difference?
> ...



I am pretty satisfied with the phone, despite some major issues..
Lack of flash, I found to be a hindrance, only when recording videos at night? 
(Camera capture at night with flash on tends to overcompensate in many cases, but for video recording at night, it can be of real help, for a closer distance,  I feel).

That, plus maybe using it as a torchlight..In all other ways, flash doesn't make its presence felt.

I can't really comment on the lag,(have used the phone without any lagfix only for a couple of days, but a friend is using it w/o any)but yeah, in some instances, you will definitely notice a big lag...

If you are , for instance coming from a low-end phone (or the older Nokia phones, for that matter), you won't have any problem with it, I suppose.
However, if you have used ipod touch a lot , you may find it annoying at times.

For me, most of the times, the GPS is not able to lock in..(only accurate upto 33 feet), but it suffices for my purpose. I have even driven once using voice navigation, though there were some delays..

So, the GPS is still buggy to a certain extent, I suppose. (I haven't done a comparison with a phone whose GPS is good. It is entirely possible that the other phone might have also struggled in the area I was doing the navigation in).

If you are not going to mod / root the device (which by the way, is really easy, and almost fool/brick proof), I wouldn't particularly recommend this device, (though I should say that, there are quite a few guys in the forums, who are running it in stock froyo without applying any lag fix without any problems) unless you find its multimedia capabilities of very high use to you.

(Do note that you can't use your Galaxy S as your only PMP extensively, because the battery life is pathetic.. Then again, that is the case with all super-smartphones)....

In short, wait if you can . Else, wait for more views regarding your questions


----------



## abhidev (Dec 6, 2010)

Hows the battery life compared to HTC Desire???


----------



## kalpik (Dec 7, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Hows the battery life compared to HTC Desire???


Battery life is better than HTC Desire..


----------



## dreatica (Dec 7, 2010)

what is the kernel version and build number of the current Galaxy S ?


----------



## abhidev (Dec 7, 2010)

i read the news regarding a new update for android OS to 2.3...its gonna be for Nexus one...not sure if it will be available for all.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 7, 2010)

abhidev said:


> i read the news regarding a new update for android OS to 2.3...its gonna be for Nexus one...not sure if it will be available for all.


Will be available for Galaxy S soon.. Nexus S is exactly the same hardware as Galaxy S!


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah, hoping for a stable Gingerbread port soon  ..


----------



## dreatica (Dec 7, 2010)

which one to buy ? Galaxy S or Nexus S ?


----------



## kalpik (Dec 7, 2010)

dreatica said:


> which one to buy ? Galaxy S or Nexus S ?


Nexus S not available yet.. Will be available only after 16th.. In India, is a different story.. It might not launch at all in India.


----------



## dreatica (Dec 7, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Nexus S not available yet.. Will be available only after 16th.. In India, is a different story.. It might not launch at all in India.



But what if I can get it from US? It will cost $529 unlocked version. Which one to prefer ? though there will not be any warranty for the Nexus. Thanks.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 7, 2010)

dreatica said:


> But what if I can get it from US? It will cost $529 unlocked version. Which one to prefer ? though there will not be any warranty for the Nexus. Thanks.


Hmm.. Depends!

Nexus S:
- AOSP Gingerbread
- Concave screen (not a bit plus)
- NFC chip (useless in India)
- Camera flash

Galaxy S:
- warranty
- allows external sd card
- FM radio
- 720p video recording
- Bluetooth 3.0

Make your decision


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 7, 2010)

@kalpik,
Doesn't Nexus S also have 720p video recording?

Also, for now Bluetooth 3.0 is also useless right now? (Even when transferring files over bluetooth with Samsung Wave, I wasn't getting v.high speeds..)

Also, what does AOSP stand for? (I figure it means Stock Android?)


----------



## kalpik (Dec 7, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:


> @kalpik,
> Doesn't Nexus S also have 720p video recording?
> 
> Also, for now Bluetooth 3.0 is also useless right now? (Even when transferring files over bluetooth with Samsung Wave, I wasn't getting v.high speeds..)
> ...


Well.. The Nexus S website says video recording is 720x480 = 480p, not 720p.

Agreed, BT 3.0 is useless.. And yes, AOSP = Android Open Source Project = Stock Android.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 7, 2010)

> @kalpik,
> Doesn't Nexus S also have 720p video recording?



Nope.



> Also, what does AOSP stand for? (I figure it means Stock Android?)



Android Open Source Project. Yeah, stock Android.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 7, 2010)

@Kalpik and @SunnyChahal,
Yeah, just now checked. Thanks for correcting me.
Rather perplexing they opted for 480p (though personally, that is enough for me. In fact, I use 480 p for recording.), don't you think?..


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 7, 2010)

dreatica said:


> But what if I can get it from US? It will cost $529 unlocked version. Which one to prefer ? though there will not be any warranty for the Nexus. Thanks.



Don't convert $529 to INR and be happy coz once it lands in India's Alfa, Gaffar Market etc. it will be retail at ~ 32K and settling at around 28K over the period of time.

But if you are planning to get it from US then its a different story altogether.


----------



## dreatica (Dec 7, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> Don't convert $529 to INR and be happy coz once it lands in India's Alfa, Gaffar Market etc. it will be retail at ~ 32K and settling at around 28K over the period of time.
> 
> But if you are planning to get it from US then its a different story altogether.



I was planning to get it from US directly, no octroi and taxes but the difference by kalpik sir changed my mind:

Nexus S:
- AOSP Gingerbread
- Concave screen (not a bit plus)
- NFC chip (useless in India)
- Camera flash

Galaxy S:
- warranty
- allows external sd card
- FM radio
- 720p video recording
- Bluetooth 3.0


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 7, 2010)

Kalpik sir?!


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 7, 2010)

dreatica said:


> I was planning to get it from US directly, no octroi and taxes but the difference by kalpik sir changed my mind:
> 
> Nexus S:
> - AOSP Gingerbread
> ...



Which of these points was the most influential in changing your mind? Because, for me it is the warranty.But, I guess I'll be in minority


----------



## dreatica (Dec 7, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:


> Which of these points was the most influential in changing your mind? Because, for me it is the warranty.But, I guess I'll be in minority



*allows external sd card
- FM radio
- 720p video recording*

- Concave screen (not a bit plus)
- NFC chip (useless in India)

I don't care about the warranty.



SunnyChahal said:


> Kalpik sir?!



Me, Myself and Technology


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 8, 2010)

If I would have been you I would have bought a pure Google experience phone without battling my eyelids.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 8, 2010)

Nexux S will be released on 16th Dec...no idea when in India. Watched the demo video of Nexus S...looks awesome!!!!!!


----------



## dreatica (Dec 8, 2010)

I purchased Galaxy S today for 27.5k.  Thanks to you guys. I am loving it.  Do I need screen protector for the screen ?


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 8, 2010)

dreatica said:


> I purchased Galaxy S today for 27.5k.  Thanks to you guys. I am loving it.  Do I need screen protector for the screen ?



Congrats! 

Yes, Screen Guard is must.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 8, 2010)

dreatica said:


> I purchased Galaxy S today for 27.5k.  Thanks to you guys. I am loving it.  Do I need screen protector for the screen ?



I'd recommend doing it. (But ,the screen is scratch resistant, so if you always keep it inside the leather case, you got when not using it and are a bit careful, you'll do fine..)

That being said, I have been using the phone for almost 2 weeks w/o screen protector, without the leather case, without any problems..But, when we are so much for a phone, I guess, there's not much harm in paying a few hundred bucks to protect the screen just in case. (no pun intended  )


----------



## kalpik (Dec 8, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Yes, Screen Guard is must.


Actually, screen guard is not a must.. Since it is gorilla glass.. But yes, you can put a screen guard "just in case"


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 8, 2010)

Be safe always use protection .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 8, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Actually, screen guard is not a must.. Since it is gorilla glass.. But yes, you can put a screen guard "just in case"



Just in case he deliberately tries to scratch it with keys?


----------



## kalpik (Dec 8, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Just in case he deliberately tries to scratch it with keys?


YouTube - ???S ??? ????? GalaxyS Drop Test


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 8, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Just in case he deliberately tries to scratch it with keys?



FYI, generally it is the small particles of sand(dust) which are harder than glass (even gorilla glass) which leads to scratches,not usually the metal..
(Or so many say..)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry I didn't know. I use a Lava A9, so no idea.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> Be safe always use protection .



lolz...its an AD......


----------



## abhidev (Dec 9, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> Be safe always use protection .



Good choice of words buddy....

@dreatica : well u hv paid almost 28k...why not few more bucks for the screen guard...you won't regret it..and congrats for the buy....


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2010)

hey is android 2.3 (gingerbread) for samsung galaxy s also...???


----------



## desiibond (Dec 9, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> hey is android 2.3 (gingerbread) for samsung galaxy s also...???



can't say. It should be available through modder's channels. But official release lies in Samsung's hands and they might not put 2.3 on SGS if they bring out SGS's successor with Gingerbread. Same is the case with phones like Desire, legend etc


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 9, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> hey is android 2.3 (gingerbread) for samsung galaxy s also...???



Ever since the introduction of the Nexus S, a rumor has been flying around that the Galaxy S might officially get 2.3 by February. Samsung wouldn't want to let go to waste all the work they put in Nexus S software, now would they?

Either way, I'm pretty sure that the Galaxy S will have a working Gingerbread port by the time or even before Nexus S is in stores. 

In other news, an Android 2.2.1 European ROM I9000XXJPU is out. From what I've heard so far, it's pretty smooth and the lag is little/none. Voodoo 5.0.2 is also out for this ROM. Gonna try it out tonight.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2010)

@desiibond: thanx....
can galaxy s play .mkv videos??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes. Not the huge ones with very high bitrates though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2010)

@sunny: so u have galaxy s...i thought u have Lava A9....


----------



## kalpik (Dec 9, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Ever since the introduction of the Nexus S, a rumor has been flying around that the Galaxy S might officially get 2.3 by February. Samsung wouldn't want to let go to waste all the work they put in Nexus S software, now would they?
> 
> Either way, I'm pretty sure that the Galaxy S will have a working Gingerbread port by the time or even before Nexus S is in stores.
> 
> In other news, an Android 2.2.1 European ROM I9000XXJPU is out. From what I've heard so far, it's pretty smooth and the lag is little/none. Voodoo 5.0.2 is also out for this ROM. Gonna try it out tonight.


Don't try it 

Some issues are there.. I'm trying to figure em out.. Will have a look when I get home today..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 9, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Don't try it
> 
> Some issues are there.. I'm trying to figure em out.. Will have a look when I get home today..



How can I? I've got a Lava A9.


----------



## ladoo1985 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Guys..!!
Can anybody please tell me, at what price SGS I9000 is selling in Delhi as here in Pune 'm still getting it for 27000/-.
And another thing, has the lag issue been completed resolved or not and has SGS got the officail froyo update.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 14, 2010)

@ladoo1985,
The lag has not be completely resolved and AFAIK nor has the GPS ,but official froyo update has come.


----------



## ladoo1985 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:


> @ladoo1985,
> The lag has not be completely resolved and AFAIK nor has the GPS ,but official froyo update has come.



Hi, Thanks for replying..!!
So, is it coming with stock Android 2.2 or we need to manually update it through Kies.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 14, 2010)

You have to manually update.


----------



## ladoo1985 (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry to disturb u guys again, but I'm a bit skeptical about buying SGS as I had an horrifying experience with Samsung and the customer care literally sucks...so, is the lag and GPS issue that big or can be overcome. 

And the other important aspect is, will Samsung provide future updates to this cell, coz they are worst in that department as well.

Otherwise, has anybody used Dell Streak...can anybody comment on it please.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 15, 2010)

ladoo1985 said:


> Sorry to disturb u guys again, but I'm a bit skeptical about buying SGS as I had an horrifying experience with Samsung and the customer care literally sucks...so, is the lag and GPS issue that big or can be overcome.
> 
> And the other important aspect is, will Samsung provide future updates to this cell, coz they are worst in that department as well.
> 
> Otherwise, has anybody used Dell Streak...can anybody comment on it please.


Customer care of ALL companies suck 

The GPS and lag can be fixed once rooted (FOR NOW).. I've seen internal firmware which don't require any GPS or lag fix.. This firmware should be out in a few weeks..

As per software support, I can bet a million dollars that this phone will see Gingerbread at LEAST!


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 15, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Customer care of ALL companies suck



Yeah, to a certain extent. But, for me (But, I guess there'll be quite a few who've had bad experience with it also), Nokia Care was good.



kalpik said:


> The GPS and lag can be fixed once rooted (FOR NOW).. I've seen internal firmware which don't require any GPS or lag fix.. This firmware should be out in a few weeks..



Great news!! Completely agree about the lag fix. But, GPS Fix, not sure. (I'm using Darky's v5.2 ROM, before was using Doc's, for both GPS failed to lock, though it could be because of the area I was in).



kalpik said:


> As per software support, I can bet a million dollars that this phone will see Gingerbread at LEAST!



Agreed! And hopefully, custom ROM's for Honeycomb at least


----------



## ladoo1985 (Dec 16, 2010)

Can Anybody please confirm me the price for SGS in Delhi?
As I think it would be selling a lot lesser over there than in Pune(Rs 27000/-).


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 17, 2010)

Guys, rooted my SGS few days ago.
Now want to try some custom ROMs...

Tell me which one to go for
Android Candy: [S.B] Samsung Galaxy S Custom ROM List

My SGS info as of now,
Firmware version: 2.2
Baseband version: I9000DDJP2
Kernel version: 2.6.32.9 root@SE-S605 #1
Build Number: FROYO.DDJP6


----------



## kalpik (Dec 18, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Guys, rooted my SGS few days ago.
> Now want to try some custom ROMs...
> 
> Tell me which one to go for
> ...


Doc's ROMs are the best!


----------



## blue_earth (Dec 19, 2010)

I finally got the Galaxy S 2 days ago 

However, I already have a list of problems:

1. Why does the battery drain so fast? I have tried everything! Screen Brightness minimum, BT , GPS and WIFI Off always. I noticed that turning of "Background Data" tends to solve this problem quite a bit. In fact, I am pretty sure it will last more than 1.5 days, like my Omnia Pro B7610. But turning off Background Sync disables Android Market and Gmail push! Is there any way to define a sync interval for Background Syncing?

2. I tried using Gmail as Exchange. Only emails are synched. Contacts and Calender does not sync over Activesync! My winmo does it better (and lasts longer with push on)

3. Kies DOES NOT work with my phone. Downloaded the latest version 1.5.3.10103_02_1 but still nothing happens! It remains stuck at "Connecting the Device" with that animated bar moving left and right. The phone shows some MTP Application Screen with "Connected" and the bottom and some animation below it. I fail to understand how to get it to work. Even though froyo is available, I can't have it because of Kies. 

Any solutions anyone? I'm kinda regretting spending nearly 28k for this phone  

Help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 19, 2010)

This is a good news for Galaxy S owners, Gingerbread has been ported to it. Enjoy...

Android 2.3 code released, Gingerbread ported to Galaxy S - GSMArena.com news

Regards.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 19, 2010)

Okz....

A big help required here.
Was trying to install the latest ROM for SGS. In the process it told it requires 2e recovery and not 3e.
Tried Odin (the wrong one) and now I'm into AT&T loop!!!

Fed up of trying out all those different options.
Just tell me if it needs to be reported to Samsung service center or it can be saved in any other way?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As I was not finding any solution, today morning I went to Samsung Service center.

Told them I was trying to upgrade my phone via Kies and connection got lost, now only thing I get is this AT&T logo.
They took it inside and came back asking if I've downloaded it from net. I told yes and claimed I don't have any fcuking idea what has happened to it.

They told they are gonna change the software and would return the phone within tomorrow.
No mention about charges here (fingers crossed)
Hope I get back my precious asap


----------



## kalpik (Dec 20, 2010)

Hmm.. An Odin flash would have fixed it!


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 20, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Hmm.. An Odin flash would have fixed it!


And u reply now, after I sent it to service center.
But what is this Odin flash? While searching for a solution I did not come across this term.

Only solution was USB plug (JTAG or Jteg or something like that)


----------



## kalpik (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry.. Didn't see this earlier..

Here: [HOWTO] [REF] [FAQ] [Guides] [Tutorials] Flash/Root/ADB/ROM [MUST READ!] - xda-developers

Also, all info you will even need about Galaxy S: Samsung Galaxy S Series - XDA-Developers

Sorry.. Didn't see this earlier..

Here: [HOWTO] [REF] [FAQ] [Guides] [Tutorials] Flash/Root/ADB/ROM [MUST READ!] - xda-developers

Also, all info you will even need about Galaxy S: Samsung Galaxy S Series - XDA-Developers


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 20, 2010)

blue_earth said:


> I finally got the Galaxy S 2 days ago
> 
> However, I already have a list of problems:
> 
> 1. Why does the battery drain so fast? I have tried everything! Screen Brightness minimum, BT , GPS and WIFI Off always. I noticed that turning of "Background Data" tends to solve this problem quite a bit. In fact, I am pretty sure it will last more than 1.5 days, like my Omnia Pro B7610. But turning off Background Sync disables Android Market and Gmail push! Is there any way to define a sync interval for Background Syncing?



No but you can do a selective sync. Also Android market doesn't get disabled if you disable background sync. There is no correlation between them.

*img191.imageshack.us/img191/9455/sync.png



blue_earth said:


> 2. I tried using Gmail as Exchange. Only emails are synched. Contacts and Calender does not sync over Activesync! My winmo does it better (and lasts longer with push on)



I am confused here. Do you use Microsoft Outlook at work? Are you on Android 2.1? If yes, then Android 2.1 only syncs mails; not calender and contacts. A workaround to this is to install *Google Calender sync* on your desktop PC and sync Exchange/Outlook with it.

Finally don't panic .


----------



## kalpik (Dec 20, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> Finally don't panic .



To be honest I didn't reply to his post as it looks more like an attempt to troll..


----------



## blue_earth (Dec 20, 2010)

kalpik said:


> To be honest I didn't reply to his post as it looks more like an attempt to troll..



LOL. I guess looks can indeed be deceiving.

@amitabhishek: Thank you for being so kind to reply. Thankfully you don't think I am trolling. Quite frankly, I really don't have the time to do so 

Anyways, I tried disabling background sync and starting android market. The moment it starts, it asks me to enable background sync or quit. There is no option to go ahead without enabling Background sync. This is what I meant by Android market getting disabled. I guess I'll have to manually enable background sync each time I want to download an app, which is gonna become a real pain after sometime.

I finally got Kies to work!  Apparently, the USB drivers that come with kies somehow don't work with Galaxy S. Had to totally remove kies, clean the registry, download the drivers mentioned here: Connect Samsung Galaxy S with Kies on your PC - The MTP Error, reinstall and then got it to work! Upgraded to FroYo. 

And no, I don't use Outlook. I was thinking of active syncing gmail instead of using the Gmail app as it would allow me to disable Background sync and yet get gmail pushed (correct me if I am wrong). Background Sync seems to be a real battery hog. I hope using Gmail as exchange doesn't take up so much battery and I can still get Push Mail. 

Its a little disappointing to find out that after paying 28k for this device, I have to plug it in every 12-15 hours, if I wish to have the full android experience (i.e. having background sync with auto sync enabled). Using activesync as a workaround to get push mail kinda totally defeats the purpose.

Thanks for the help though


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 20, 2010)

@blue_earth, what r ur uses with this set?
Can u mention?


----------



## blue_earth (Dec 20, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> @blue_earth, what r ur uses with this set?
> Can u mention?



Well, they're pretty much straight forward. 7-10 calls a day, 20-25 sms/day, moderate amount of net browsing with opera mini (its fast!), wifi off, BT is generally off, GPS always off. Very less camera use (mayble twice or thrice a month). However, I have GMail push with the stock Gmail app that came along with it.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 20, 2010)

blue_earth said:


> Well, they're pretty much straight forward. 7-10 calls a day, 20-25 sms/day, moderate amount of net browsing with opera mini (its fast!), wifi off, BT is generally off, GPS always off. Very less camera use (mayble twice or thrice a month). However, I have GMail push with the stock Gmail app that came along with it.


What firmware version?


----------



## blue_earth (Dec 20, 2010)

kalpik said:


> What firmware version?



This is what I get in the "About Phone" Section:

Firmware Version: 2.2
Basebad Version: I9000DDJP2
Kernel Version: 2.6.32.9 root@SE-S605 #1
Build Number: FroYo.DDJP6

I upgraded to FroYo via kies just yesterday. Its the official version. No roots or lag fixes applied.


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 20, 2010)

Have realistic expectations regarding the battery; if battery lasts from morning till evening on a single charge then its good IMHO. Remember your battery is still new and it will take time before it settles. Also it powers a device which has a giant AMOLED screen and is always connected so don't compare this phone with feature phones like Nokia. 

If at all disable mobile network (i.e. GPRS) & wifi when not using them and set brightness to auto. Disabling auto sync defeats the purpose of this device.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 21, 2010)

blue_earth said:


> This is what I get in the "About Phone" Section:
> 
> Firmware Version: 2.2
> Basebad Version: I9000DDJP2
> ...


The phone should last you one full day at least! Give it some time to settle..


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 21, 2010)

So my SGS is back from Samsung Service center.

They delivered it within one day, seems things were not that serious as I thought.

Its flashed with 2.2 now (DDJP6)

Gonna try flashing it again today.

As its in recovery 3e, need to do change it in 2e.
Can anyone tell me a full proof (comparatively safe) method of doing that?


----------



## kalpik (Dec 21, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> So my SGS is back from Samsung Service center.
> 
> They delivered it within one day, seems things were not that serious as I thought.
> 
> ...


Install CF-Root kernel.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 21, 2010)

Trying again..........Samsung save me


----------



## dreatica (Dec 21, 2010)

ladoo1985 said:


> Can Anybody please confirm me the price for SGS in Delhi?
> As I think it would be selling a lot lesser over there than in Pune(Rs 27000/-).



Galaxy S is not available in Delhi. I went to almost 10 shops including samsung dealers and they told me Galaxy S production has been discontinued?. Is this true ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 21, 2010)

dreatica said:


> Galaxy S production has been discontinued



You didn't just say that!


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 21, 2010)

First step done!
3e to 2e


----------



## dreatica (Dec 21, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> You didn't just say that!



Nope. I went with my friend to buy Galaxy S but I guess its discontinued. Can someone confirm and post here by tomorrow (any shop ?). I purchased few days back, and my friend also want to purchase Galaxy S.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 21, 2010)

And it started installing "Doc Rom : X-mas special: JPY V6 / JPX V6/v6 Slim"

And done........
My first flash...!!!

Learned a lot.......specially reading instructions *COMPLETELY* (bole to each letter)


----------



## kalpik (Dec 21, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> And it started installing "Doc Rom : X-mas special: JPY V6 / JPX V6/v6 Slim"
> 
> And done........
> My first flash...!!!
> ...


Glad my instructions helped


----------



## blue_earth (Dec 21, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> You didn't just say that!



Actually.. When I had gone to purchase my gs last week.. Most shops here in cal said that its discontinued, including the people at the mobile store. however the samsung authorized dealers do keep it.. That's where I got mine from.. And they said that it hasn't been discontinued.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 22, 2010)

Comeon SGS discontinued???!!! R u crazy.
Samsung is cashing SGS brand name like anything.
Galaxy 3,5,7, Galaxy Tab...

They will never discontinue it........again Gingerbread is announced (rumored) for Galaxy S...

@Kalpik, at the Doc's rom page, there are some theme, add on packages, how do I install them, rename the zip files as "update.zip" and install from recovery screen or any other way?


----------



## kalpik (Dec 22, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Comeon SGS discontinued???!!! R u crazy.
> Samsung is cashing SGS brand name like anything.
> Galaxy 3,5,7, Galaxy Tab...
> 
> ...


If you're on JPY, no themes are compatible yet.. ALWAYS check first if the theme is compatible with your firmware. And no, you don't need to rename them.. Just boot into recovery, choose install zip from sdcard, and then browse to the zip you downloaded


----------



## desiibond (Dec 22, 2010)

blue_earth said:


> Actually.. When I had gone to purchase my gs last week.. Most shops here in cal said that its discontinued, including the people at the mobile store. however the samsung authorized dealers do keep it.. That's where I got mine from.. And they said that it hasn't been discontinued.



that would be another way of saying "we don't have stock. we have other good phones to dump on you"


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 22, 2010)

Installed Doc's Theme v2...

Nothing changed?!!!
How to bring it in effect?

Any issue with my current home launcher?
Default is LauncherPro...


----------



## kalpik (Dec 22, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Installed Doc's Theme v2...
> 
> Nothing changed?!!!
> How to bring it in effect?
> ...


Nope.. theme should just work after flashing! try again!


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 22, 2010)

Kalpik, its done!
A retry did it...


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2010)

Is the ring tone sound  of SGS low???


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 22, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Is the ring tone sound  of SGS low???



I think so. Not sure, though..(Maybe there is some settings, I need to change..but haven't bothered to, as it is not an issue for me right now..)


----------



## blue_earth (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok.. after playing around quite a bit, I found that disabling Google Talk Auto Signin tends to show a noticeable increase in battery life. I can now have Background sync with auto sync enabled even at night and lose approximately 2-3% in 8 hours with screen off. Previously (with Gtalk auto sign in enabled), even with screen off, the battery used to drain 12-15% in 8 hours. I no longer seem to be charging the device twice a day. 
I hope this helps people with severe battery drain problems  I'll post again if I find some more solutions to this problem.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Jan 5, 2011)

Need serious help!! *My phone is not getting detected even in mass storage mode* (with debugging enabled/disabled). I have already tried changing the usb cables, or connecting to another port/computer. This happened after I updgraded from Darky's v7 to v7.6. 


So, finally I factory reset the phone and loaded a custom JPY rom created using Doc's ROM Kitchen. Still, the problem persists. I am not talking about kies detection issue. (Now, in the device manager also, the phone is not listed).

*When going to clockwork mod recovery, (under mounts and storage) the sdcard (/mnt/sdcard) is listed as unmounted *(earlier in 7.6 , it was the /data which was listed as unmounted) ._ Could it possibly be an issue related to that? _
Please HELP!! I just want some suggestions, to try.

EDIT: Just wanted to add, that transferring files over bluetooth from lap to mobile, also is not working  . However mobile to mobile bluetooth transfer still works.

Also when* connecting to USB, the phone is able to charge.*


----------



## sudhir31 (Jan 8, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Comeon SGS discontinued???!!! R u crazy.
> Samsung is cashing SGS brand name like anything.
> Galaxy 3,5,7, Galaxy Tab...
> 
> They will never discontinue it........again Gingerbread is announced (rumored) for Galaxy S...



i am from hyderbad i tried around 7 stores and 70% of them have said Galaxy S has been stopped others said not stock am not sure whchi is correct.


----------



## noob (Jan 10, 2011)

blue_earth said:


> Ok.. after playing around quite a bit, I found that disabling Google Talk Auto Signin tends to show a noticeable increase in battery life. I can now have Background sync with auto sync enabled even at night and lose approximately 2-3% in 8 hours with screen off. Previously (with Gtalk auto sign in enabled), even with screen off, the battery used to drain 12-15% in 8 hours. I no longer seem to be charging the device twice a day.
> I hope this helps people with severe battery drain problems  I'll post again if I find some more solutions to this problem.



lol..its not  Google Talk Auto Signin...its Auto Sync which eats actual battery.


----------



## blue_earth (Jan 10, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> lol..its not  Google Talk Auto Signin...its Auto Sync which eats actual battery.



Yes.. Auto Sync does it too, as I have mentioned in one of my previous posts. But leaving auto sync enabled with GTalk auto sign in off does help. (Also, after disabling HSDPA with *#301279#, battery life has improved quite a bit)


----------



## mail2abhi81 (Jan 12, 2011)

Galaxy S successor / S2 is supposed to be unveiled in MWC 2011. Watch out for the next big daddy among the droid smartfones.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 11, 2011)

Wat about custom ROMs for SGS? Did they stop makin 'em?


----------



## kalpik (Apr 11, 2011)

No.. There are modded custom ROMs, CM7, MIUI.. Read here: Galaxy S I9000 Android Development - xda-developers


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 17, 2011)

@Kalpik, thinking about flashing my SGS, which one?
[ROM] [15.04.2011] Darky's Extreme Edition v9.5 / v10 RC4 ★ XWJS8 / XWJVK (2.3.3) ★ - xda-developers
or
[ROM] MIUI 2.3.3 for Galaxy S - v1.4.15 [RC5 - Based On Official - New FAQ, READ IT!] - xda-developers (this seems the latest)


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 17, 2011)

Need help... Any app to utilize the front facing camera on Galaxy SL for video chat?

Tried Skype... No video chat available...

Tried Google Talk... No video chat available...

Tried Yahoo Messenger, but it uses the rear camera... I cannot use the front facing camera...

Want to chat Android to PC...


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 17, 2011)

but its still in RC... reliable?


----------



## kalpik (Apr 17, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> but its still in RC... reliable?


Galaxy S is getting Gingerbread officially! I'm running it (XWJVB).. Running awesome so far!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 17, 2011)

^so its already made available through Kies?


----------



## kalpik (Apr 18, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> ^so its already made available through Kies?


In Europe, yes..


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 21, 2011)

Installed this,
[ROM] MIUI 2.3.3 for Galaxy S - v1.4.15 [RC5b - Based On Official - New FAQ, READ IT] - xda-developers

Will praise it later. Gonna sleep now.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 21, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Installed this,
> [ROM] MIUI 2.3.3 for Galaxy S - v1.4.15 [RC5b - Based On Official - New FAQ, READ IT] - xda-developers
> 
> Will praise it later. Gonna sleep now.


Its a nice ROM! Just too iPhone-y for me


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 21, 2011)

First, the rooting was long. But it did help me as I had just bricked my phone in a way, it had not had any ROM.

So, the tutorial and ROM provided in it helped me.

Gingerbread is glossy and sleek, but I was too used to using Froyo I guess, still not able to grasp this ROM properly.

-The best thing I noticed that, the moment I set up my connection with google, all the apps I had earlier started downloading. Though I restored them, again, but this settings is really helpful for some n00b who did not know how to backup up APKs (happened with me once)

-Notification area has two sections: one for notifications, and another for various apps, mainly WIFI, Bluetooth etc settings.


But,
-Lot of apps which were in my previois ROM and I backed up are not working properly. If I launch, it sends a message "Force Close". Such apps (Handsent SMS, PowerAMP Music player, Galaxy Tuner, Voodoo Control etc)

-If I plug in the device, no choice for Kies. Even in menu, no choice for kies. 

-In accounts, no option for Twitter and Facebook, previously it was there.

Till now these much rants only


----------



## kalpik (Apr 21, 2011)

The force closes will be solved once you do a data wipe.. KIES and Twitter and Facebook sync (SNS) are a Samsung ROM feature, and won't be available with other ROMs.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 21, 2011)

Kalpik, last time I did data wipe, and the whole ROM got deleted. I'll try that again, can you give me a INDIAN ROM link. 

the MIUI uses a UK T-Mobile rom for base rom.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 21, 2011)

Data wipe won't delete ROM.. Also, MIUI is not based on any UK T-Mobile ROM.. Its based on AOSP Google sources, and Cyanogenmmod 7.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm not talking about MiUI ROM. In the tutorial, they have used a UK T-Mobile as base ROM for the flashing.

As I had not had any ROM, I installed it first, then flashed.


----------



## noob (Apr 24, 2011)

2.3.3 is gr8 on battery. I get 2 days battery life and 10% at end of the 2nd day with auto sync ON


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 24, 2011)

@Kalpik, I just re-flashed my SGS with 2.3.3 stock ROM. Its here xda-developers - View Single Post - [REF] Stock Firmwares for Samsung Galaxy S I9000 series - Download Only, second link.
Guess, its not rooted?!


----------



## kalpik (Apr 25, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> @Kalpik, I just re-flashed my SGS with 2.3.3 stock ROM. Its here xda-developers - View Single Post - [REF] Stock Firmwares for Samsung Galaxy S I9000 series - Download Only, second link.
> Guess, its not rooted?!


No.. Stock ROMs are never rooted. You can use fuguroot to root your phone.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 25, 2011)

b/w which location ROM is it?


----------



## kalpik (Apr 25, 2011)

Europe.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 25, 2011)

Europe???!!! 

Leh.....

BUT, its more stable than MIUI. Is there any Indian 2.3.3 stock or custom ROM?


----------



## kalpik (Apr 25, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Europe???!!!
> 
> Leh.....
> 
> BUT, its more stable than MIUI. Is there any Indian 2.3.3 stock or custom ROM?


Yep.. Samsung ROMs are more stable than CM7/MIUI.. There is no 2.3.3 for India yet, but it should be out soon!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 25, 2011)

Kalpik, help me understand the rooting process,



> 1. Download the ROM you want and flash it using ODIN. You can use Heimdall too.


So, here I've flashed my SGS with the stock ROM or unrooted ROM, right?


> 2. Download the kernel — zImage-root.tar — for ODIN from here. [For Heimdall, download kernel -- zImage-root -- from here]
> 
> 3. Disconnect your phone if it's connected and Switch it Off. Wait for vibration to confirm complete switch off. Press and hold VolumeDown+Home+Power keys to get it in Download Mode.
> 
> ...



So, here I've installed the "fugroot" kernel, right?



> 9. Now you need to flash the original kernel back (that of your ROM that you downloaded and flashed in step 1)


What does this mean? Again flash with original ROM? Won't it delete all the previous changes?



> 10. You'll need a free — but great– software for PC, 7-zip. Get it from here.
> 
> 11. Now, you need to get the zImage file from your stock ROM. For that, extract the PDA tar or tar.md5 of your original ROM and copy the zImage file to other folder.
> 
> ...



Well, I've already flashed my mobile with original ROM in step 9, so what I'm doing here again with the zImage of the original ROM?

Root ref


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 26, 2011)

Which of these two would work on JVK? Both of them are based on JVB 


> [ROM]DebusROM G1 [23/04/11][XWJVB] Gingerbread! Fast and long battery life- as usual! - xda-developers


and


> [ROM] GingerReal v3.0 XWJVB - Gingerbread 2.3.3 - Stable - Amazing! - by redmaner - xda-developers


----------



## kalpik (Apr 27, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Which of these two would work on JVK? Both of them are based on JVB
> 
> and


They are both FULL ROMs.. They will wipe JVK, and install JVB..


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2012)

I installed CM10 on my friend's SGS. Working great. It was hell laggy on official Gingerbread.


----------

